# WoW Süchtige und Aussteiger



## eltoon (9. Februar 2007)

hiho,

da ich es endlich gepackt hab mit wow aufzuhören wollte ich mal hier fragen was euch so an wow und anderen MMOG fasziniert und fesselt.

für mich persönlich war es echt ne kranke sucht und ich spür jetzt nach 3 wochen immer noch das verlangen danach. naja wow hat mir nich viel gebracht ausser das ich kein kontakt mehr zu rl kollegen habe und auch kein ausblidungsplatz, da ich lieber gezockt hab, anstatt bewerbungen zu schreiben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

naja was fasziniert euch daran so? ich persönlich weiß  nicht was mich so gefesselt hat, das ich dafür mein ganzes rl aufgebe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoa (10. Februar 2007)

Das "Fallen" lassen in einer virtuellen Welt wo man innerhalb von wenigen Wochen zum Star werden kann, vielleicht?
Bin übrigens auch seit drei Wochen WoW Clean, machen wir ne Selbsthilfegruppe auf?

*verabreicht sich die neuen Tabletten, sieht danach Elefanten im Zimmer und kichert*


----------



## Seren (10. Februar 2007)

Ich scheine wohl zu denen zu gehören die immun gegen die WoW-Sucht sind 0o
Habe das Spiel seit der Beta bis vor etwa einem Jahr gespielt und dann von einem auf den anderen Tag aufgehört ohne das ich es je wieder anfassen musste.

Im moment spiele ich RoseOnline, aber ich hatte noch nie bei einem Spiel das Gefühl ich sei süchtig oder würde irgendetwas vernachlässigen 0o
Das einzige was ich mir vorstellen kann, was für andere wie "Sucht" aussehen könnte ist, wenn ich Angst habe das mir meine Levelfreunde wegleveln xD

Nun WoW war für mich, wie jedes andere Spiel, einfach nur ein Hobby. Ich bin ein Kopfmensch und ich kann mit Hobbys die mich nicht hauptsählich gedanklich fordern nichts anfangen. Daher wurde mir WoW vermutlich auch langweilig als ich in den Instanzen war, alles gesehen hatte und wusste wie die Klassen funktionieren  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich denke Spiele üben so einen Reiz auf mich aus, weil es länger dauert um sie zu verstehen. Dort bediene ich wohl ein absolutes Klishee, denn Sport im Gegensatz dazu, ist in meinen Augen einfach langweilig, notwendig, aber langweilig! Etwa so wie zum Arzt gehen xD 
Nach 4-5 Stunden hat man die meisten Sportarten ja schon verstanden. Man kennt die Regeln etc. man kann nur noch besser werden. Und da ich Grinding-Games schlecht finde, stehe ich auch darauf nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jesusfreak (10. Februar 2007)

jojo
ich habe auch vor kurzen aufgehört,ich spiele immer in 2 monaten abschnitten um die Ferien herrum
dann kommt man mit der schule klar, aber seine "Sucht" wird auch genug ausgelebt


----------



## Meister Obolon (11. Februar 2007)

Also ich spiele seit einem Jahr Guild Wars und kann echt nicht genau sagen, was die "Sucht" ausmacht. Aber in meinen über 15 Jahren Spielerfahrung (werde dieses Jahr 28) hat mich noch kein Game mehr angezogen als GW. WoW auch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Dabei hab ichs auch 4 Monate gespielt und jetzt ab und zu.


----------



## Monolith (12. Februar 2007)

Ich war auch sehr an das Spiel gebunden, doch dann ging mein Pc kaputt und die Reperatur hat sich auf bis zu 3 Wochen verzögert, diese Zeit musste ich ohne WoW auskommen und siehe an ich habe es überlebt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nun habe ich meinen Rechner wieder, habe noch eine PrePaid Karte eingelöst und auch BC aktiviert, aber wirklihc Lust habe ich nicht mehr.. komisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gramir (13. Februar 2007)

Ich bin... nicht süchtig. Ich kann auch ohne ein MMORPG leben, aber da es ein Hobby ist und es mir spass bereitet, werde ich es auch weiterhin spielen. Bis der WAAAAGH uns alle verschlingen wird.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: mein erster Post im Buffed Forum. Das nur alles wegen dir Thoa...


----------



## Synth (15. Februar 2007)

Irgendwie klingt das Wort Sucht in Bezug auf WoW bescheuert. Bekommt der Spieler krämpfe wenn er nicht spielt? Oder gibt es andere Symptome in bezug auf den Entzug der Sucht? Sicherlich nicht...ist ja nun auch keine Droge in dem Sinne...und direkter Finanzieller Schaden wie bei Profi Zockern a´la Poker oder Roulette entsteht nun auch nicht in dem großen Ausmaß das man Haus und Hof verspielt...

ich würde es kurz und knapp als Fanatismus bezeichnen...WoW über alles oder wie oder was? Es gibt viele Leute die ihr Hobby recht fanatisch betreiben...und jede erdenkliche Freizeit und erspartes investieren. Oder kaum kontakt zu anders gesinnten haben.


----------



## Monolith (15. Februar 2007)

Synth schrieb:


> Irgendwie klingt das Wort Sucht in Bezug auf WoW bescheuert. Bekommt der Spieler krämpfe wenn er nicht spielt? Oder gibt es andere Symptome in bezug auf den Entzug der Sucht? Sicherlich nicht...ist ja nun auch keine Droge in dem Sinne...und direkter Finanzieller Schaden wie bei Profi Zockern a´la Poker oder Roulette entsteht nun auch nicht in dem großen Ausmaß das man Haus und Hof verspielt...




Sucht ist in dem Falle gemeint, wie

- nicht mehr von dem Spiel loskommen
- durch das Spiel andere Sachen einschränken
- es lieber spielen als andere sachen zumachen
- es regelmäßig über längerem Zeitraum tun




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Meister Obolon (15. Februar 2007)

Synth schrieb:


> Irgendwie klingt das Wort Sucht in Bezug auf WoW bescheuert. Bekommt der Spieler krämpfe wenn er nicht spielt? Oder gibt es andere Symptome in bezug auf den Entzug der Sucht? Sicherlich nicht...ist ja nun auch keine Droge in dem Sinne...und direkter Finanzieller Schaden wie bei Profi Zockern a´la Poker oder Roulette entsteht nun auch nicht in dem großen Ausmaß das man Haus und Hof verspielt...
> 
> ich würde es kurz und knapp als Fanatismus bezeichnen...WoW über alles oder wie oder was? Es gibt viele Leute die ihr Hobby recht fanatisch betreiben...und jede erdenkliche Freizeit und erspartes investieren. Oder kaum kontakt zu anders gesinnten haben.




Hier die Definition von Wikipedia. Ich denke das erklärt es dir:

*Psychologische Wirkmechanismen*

Obwohl der Begriff „Sucht“ nicht von „suchen“ kommt, steht psychologisch hinter der Sucht immer eine stellvertretende Suche nach Beziehung, Liebe, Glück, Kontakt, Lust, Zufriedenheit etc., die in der Regel auf diesem Weg langfristig erfolglos bleibt. Im Wesentlichen handelt es sich um eine Ersatzhandlung, bei der die geistige und emotionale Energie auf die Auseinandersetzung mit dem Suchtmittel gerichtet ist. Die Notwendigkeit menschlicher Kontakte und oft auch die Anforderungen des Alltags werden missachtet. Dies gilt sowohl für die stofflichen Süchte mit körperlicher Abhängigkeit, als auch für die nicht-stofflichen Süchte. Bei den nicht-stofflichen ist das Suchtmittel die Beschäftigung mit beispielsweise Arbeit, Essen, Sex, Computer usw. Wie bei allen Süchten sind die Suchtmittel veränderlich und die vielfältigen Formen der Süchte können ineinander übergehen und sich vermischen.

*Stoffgebundene Abhängigkeit*

Hauptartikel: Abhängigkeit (Medizin)

Hier ist eine körperliche Abhängigkeit von chemischen Stoffen gemeint, z. B. Alkoholismus, Nikotinabhängigkeit, Tablettenabhängigkeit, Heroinabhängigkeit, bei der der Abhängige unter ständigem physischen und psychischen Zwang steht und alles unternimmt, um „sein” Suchtmittel zu erhalten (englisch craving, zu deutsch „Verlangen“). Mit speziellen, für die Routinediagnostik allerdings noch zu kostspieligen bildgebenden Verfahren können sowohl bei der stofflichen als auch bei der nicht-stofflichen Abhängigkeit entsprechende Erregungszustände im Hirn gemessen werden.

*Stoffungebundene Süchte*

Manche Süchtige leben ihre Sucht für sich alleine. Sammelsüchtige z.B. ziehen sich manchmal ganz zurück und schränken ihren Wohnraum soweit ein, dass ihnen nur noch wenige Quadratmeter Bewegungsfreiheit bleiben. Andere leben ihre Sucht auch in Gruppen mit Gleichgesinnten (Spielsucht, Esssucht, Arbeitssucht). Computersüchtige leben ihre Sucht in künstlichen (virtuellen) Gruppen. *Allen gemeinsam ist die Verleugnung ihrer Abhängigkeit vor sich selbst und vor andern.* Manche Süchte werden gesellschaftlich sogar belohnt (Arbeitssucht, Co-Abhängigkeit).

    * Arbeitssucht (Workaholic)
    * Bibliomanie
    * Co-Abhängigkeit
    ** Computersucht (Computerspiele)*
    * Essstörungen (z. B. Anorexie, Bulimie, Adipositas)
    * Fernsehsucht
    * Handy-Abhängigkeit
    * Internetsucht
    * Kaufsucht
    * Kleptomanie
    * Lesesucht
    * Medienabhängigkeit
    * Sammelsucht („Messie-Syndrom“)
    * Selbstverletzendes Verhalten
    * Hypersexualität („Sexsucht“)
    * Pathologisches Spielen („Wettsucht“, „Spielsucht“)
    * Sportsucht, Fitnesssucht
    * Siehe auch den neuen Begriff: Verhaltenssucht

Therapie


----------



## splen (16. Februar 2007)

Ich würd mich schon in gewisser Weise als süchtig bezeichnen, aber ich bin weniger süchtig nach dem Spiel, das ich gerade zocke, sondern eher danach, Zeit mit den Kumpels zu verbringen, die eben auch Online-Spiele zocken.

Dabei sind das keine Online-Bekanntschaften, sondern echte RL-Kumpels, mit denen man sich auch sehr regelmäßig ganz normal ind er Kneipe auf ein Bier zusammensetzt. Das entspannt das ganze meiner Meinung nach ungemein und Symptome wie das vielbesagte "Abkapseln von der Umwelt" findet in dieser Form eigentlich nicht statt.

Klar zockt man da dann keine Spiele, die einem nicht gefallen, aber in erster Linie gehts mir um die Community (im engeren Sinne)


----------



## Seren (17. Februar 2007)

Hmm euch ist schon klar das JEDER bei Wikipedia schreiben kann was er will?
Nach dieser "Definition" wäre auch jeder süchtig, der Leistungssport betreibt, jeder professionelle Schachspieler und jeder andere, der ein Hobby hat, das er leidenschaftlich auslebt.

Schon wenn ich die beiden Punkte Sammelsucht („Messie-Syndrom“) und Selbstverletzendes Verhalten sehe, wird mir klar das der Verfasser des Textes entweder ein Arzt ist, der nicht gut aufgepasst hat oder der seine Meinung, die von der eigentlich Definition abweicht, über Wikipedia als "richtig" darstellen möchte. Oder es war gar kein Arzt.

Vielleicht kann man ja jemanden, der sich auf wenige Hobbys konzentriert, 'süchtig' nennen, aber er ist nicht süchtig im pathologischen (krankhaften) Sinne. 
Definition Krankheit:
_(nosos, pathos - griechisch, morbus - lateinisch) Darunter wird alles  verstanden, was dem körperlichen und geistigen Wohlbefinden abträglich ist. _
oder auch (nach Wikipedia)
_Eine Krankheit ist eine Störung der körperlichen, kognitiven und/oder seelischen Funktionen, die die Leistungsfähigkeit oder das Wohlbefinden eines Lebewesens subjektiv oder intersubjektiv deutlich wahrnehmbar negativ beeinflusst oder eine solche Beeinflussung erwarten lässt._

Von Außen kann ich folglich gar nicht festlegen, ob der andere krank ist oder nicht, solange ich keine faktischen Beweise aufführen kann, die darlegen das der vermeintlich Kranke eine gestörte Wahrnehmung hat. Die Tatsache das er es abstreitet süchtig zu sein, als Beweis dafür zu nehmen das er es ist, erinnert mich ein bischen an die Hexenverbrennung...

Solange ihr nicht das Gefühl habt, es geht euch schlecht durch eure "Sucht", seid ihr mit fast 100%iger Sicherheit auch nicht krank. Für die paar wenigen, die es wirklich schaffen ihre 'innere Stimme' so sehr zu verleugnen das sie nicht merken, dass es ihnen schlecht geht, bei denen sind die äußeren Anzeichen meist so extrem, dass sie früher oder später gezwungener maßen geholfen werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und mit 'äußeren Anzeichen' meine ich jetzt nicht den Freund oder die Freundin, der/die sich nicht selbst beschäftigen kann und rummeckert.


----------



## Thoa (18. Februar 2007)

Oh Gott... Das Sportargument nun wieder. Mal ehrlich.. was ist gesünder? Ich kenne da zwei Freunde, der eine betreibt Extremsport in seiner Freizeit. Läuft Ironmans, Klettert wie ein irrer herum und versucht immer wieder seine Grenzen neu zu stecken.. tja und dann kenne ich noch den kleinen Fritz, der sitzt in seiner Freizeit nur am PC und spielt WoW.. geht nicht mehr raus, hat im Schädel nur mehr sein Spiel und stumpft ab.

Beides Extrem.. nur mal ehrlich und Hand aufs Herz.. was ist gesünder? Der Extremsportler hat sich in 2 Jahren einen tollen Körper antrainiert, tolle Ausdauer und im Krafttraining stemmt der Gewichte da kann ich nur so staunen. Fritzi hingegen macht sich seit 2 Jahren einen perfekten Char in einem Spiel und starrt stundenlang auf einem Monitor.. Ich bin ja eh nicht in der Position darüber zu urteilen. Nur bitte nicht immer Sport und WoW-Spielen vergleichen.

Richtig dosiert macht beides verdammt viel Spass und driftet in kein Extrem ab. Solange man auch noch keine Verantwortung hat für Familie / Frau / Kinder / Tiere (*grinst*) kann man sich sowieso noch um einiges viel mehr erlauben und seine "Extreme" Ausleben.. muss auch so sein damit man seinen Weg findet im Leben.. finde ich zumindest  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ach und noch was 





> Hmm euch ist schon klar das JEDER bei Wikipedia schreiben kann was er will?


Versuch mal bei Wikipedia beim Thema World of Warcraft deine Fanseite reinzustellen.. es dauert keine paar Stunden ist der Link wieder weg. Da sitzen tausende Leute, die diese Datenbank sauber halten und die machen einen verdammt guten Job. Also Wikipedia ist eine sehr sehr sichere Infoquelle.


----------



## Seren (18. Februar 2007)

Hm? Aus welchen Teil von Sport versus WoW beziehst du dich?

Ja, Wikipedia ist natürlich eine Infoquelle, ob sie gut ist oder nicht, darüber lässt sich streiten. Denn es ist nunmal so, man kann schreiben was man will! Natürlich wird viel gelöscht und editiert wenn man es allzu sehr übertreibt mit dem Blödsinn-schreiben. Aber das Messie-Syndrom und Selbstverletzendes Verhalten zählen nunmal nicht zum Krankheitsbild "Sucht". Generell ist die Darstellung in diesem speziellen Artikel sehr kontrovers, wird aber so nicht von dem Autor dargestellt.

Ich will einfach nur sagen das man sich nicht auf Biegen und Brechen auf diesen Artikel verlassen soll, sondern immer im Hinterkopf lassen sollte, dass es keine Garantie gibt, für das was auf Wikipedia steht.


----------



## Kruaal (19. Februar 2007)

Thoa schrieb:


> Oh Gott... Das Sportargument nun wieder. Mal ehrlich.. was ist gesünder? Ich kenne da zwei Freunde, der eine betreibt Extremsport in seiner Freizeit. Läuft Ironmans, Klettert wie ein irrer herum und versucht immer wieder seine Grenzen neu zu stecken.. tja und dann kenne ich noch den kleinen Fritz, der sitzt in seiner Freizeit nur am PC und spielt WoW.. geht nicht mehr raus, hat im Schädel nur mehr sein Spiel und stumpft ab.
> 
> Beides Extrem.. nur mal ehrlich und Hand aufs Herz.. was ist gesünder? Der Extremsportler hat sich in 2 Jahren einen tollen Körper antrainiert, tolle Ausdauer und im Krafttraining stemmt der Gewichte da kann ich nur so staunen. Fritzi hingegen macht sich seit 2 Jahren einen perfekten Char in einem Spiel und starrt stundenlang auf einem Monitor.. Ich bin ja eh nicht in der Position darüber zu urteilen. Nur bitte nicht immer Sport und WoW-Spielen vergleichen.


Ein Freund von mir hat auch Ironmans gemacht. Der hatte nun einen Sportunfall und kann seit einem halben Jahr nicht mehr so wirklich Sport machen. Mal davon abgesehen das Sport immer mit starkem Gesundheitsrisiko verbunden ist, hat das durchaus auch ein Suchtsyndrom an sich. Der Freund von mir ist unausgeglichen, zappelt umher, hat Konzentrationsschwierigkeiten...


----------



## Thoa (19. Februar 2007)

Und im Grunde kennt jeder irgendwo einen Extremfall womit er die ganze Sportart ins schlechte Licht rückt. Nee? Ich habe mit Absicht zwei Extremfälle aufgezählt. Aber gehen wir mal vom normalen Standpunkt aus: Statt Ironmans sagen wir "Er trainiert ein paar mal die Woche und joggt recht gerne" ... "Der Andere spielt gemütlich seine 5 Stunden WoW am Tag" Alles total in Ordnung. Nur wenn man jetzt wirklich unterm Strich ein Besser / Schlechter anlegen will, dann hat der Sportler in 2 Jahren mehr gemacht als der WoW Spieler.

Ich selbst denke aber auch nicht so. Freizeit ist Freizeit und jeder sollte sie gestalten wie es ihm Spass macht. Aber das Sport im Normalfall viel gesünder ist als vorm PC sitzen, darüber brauchen wir uns ja hoffentlich nicht unterhalten. Ich selbst habe vor vier Wochen ja mit WOW aufgehört und habe es relativ intensiv gespielt. Jetzt trainiere ich dreimal die Woche und bin wieder aktiver in anderen Dingen des Lebens ( RL-Raiden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) und ich finde einfach das man einen Fitnessfanatiker nie mit einem WoW-Junky gleichsetzen sollte. Das sind zwei verschiedene Welten...

Irgendwo komme ich auf keinen Punkt.. na wie auch immer.
Guten Morgen und so


----------



## Seren (21. Februar 2007)

Naja klar das du nicht auf einen Punkt kommst....
Ein WoW-Fanatiker lebt genauso ungesund wie ein Sport Fanatiker.
Und ist der Sportler kein Fanatiker und der WoWler auch nicht, haben beide ja noch Zeit für was anderes 0o

Von daher hast du einen Standpunkt verteidigt, den keiner angegriffen hat...?

(Also 5 Stunden WoW am Tag halte ich schon für fanatisch, genauso wie 5 Stunden Sport am Tag.)


----------



## hardok (21. Februar 2007)

man kann solch kontroverse dinge einfach nicht 1 zu 1 gegenueberstellen.
5 stunden sport am tag muessen noch lange nicht fanatisch sein - im gegenteil, sowas kann einem auch als aerztlicher rat nahe gelegt werden.
5h sport pro tag koennen je nach sportart aber auch extrem auf die gelenke gehen.
jedenfalls fallen mir zum thema sport ausnahmen ein, die ich bei uebermaessigem computerspielen nicht sehe.


----------



## Talarean (21. Februar 2007)

Also ich habe mich nun auch von WoW distanziert. Früher habe ich am Wochenende durchgespielt, da ich an Werktagen nicht spielen durfte. Dann merkte ich das ich wohl nichts dafür bekommen würde das ich einen WoW CHar auf 60 hatte. Um genau zu sein war es so:
An einem verkaterten Sammstag morgen stand ich auf. Ich hatte mir gerade den Platz am Macintosh gesichert und was zu drinken und Essen hingestellt. So vorbereitet spielte ich erstmal 1 Stunde. Als ich dann aufstand bischen in unserer Wohnung umherging war mir ein Licht aufgegangen. Warum versuchte ich verkrampft auf LVL 60 zu kommen? Nur weil ich entlich mal in den Molten Core zu kommen? Nur um mit meinem Freund ein paar Allis zu ganken? Von diesem Zeitpunkt hatte ich mir in den Kopf gesetzt das ich nun nicht mehr so viel spielen sollte, und gehe nun öfter nach drausen.


Also:  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Stop, nicht zu viel WoW  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seren (21. Februar 2007)

Ich verstehe nicht was daran so schlimm sein soll mehr WoW zu spielen als sonst etwas zu machen. Warum ist es besser raus zu gehen als drinnen zu sein? Gesundheit kann doch nicht euer einziges Argument sein. 4 Stunden (guten) Sport pro Woche reichen aus um gesund zu bleiben. Man kann sich gesund ernähren auch wenn man WoW spielt und die Luft die durch das Fenster reinkommt ist dieselbe wie die vor der Tür.

Jetzt mal abgesehen davon das es reichlich Leute gibt, denen tanzen, saufen, pfadfindern, shoppen oder was weiß ich besser gefällt als am Rechner zu sitzen, ist das doch nicht irgendwie "besser" oder anstrebenswerter als etwas anderes zu machen.
Irgendwie fehlt mir da total die Logik.

Hat einer von euch schonmal Tonio Kröger gelesen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoa (22. Februar 2007)

> Ich verstehe nicht was daran so schlimm sein soll mehr WoW zu spielen als sonst etwas zu machen.


Schlimm finde ich es auch nicht. Jeder muss das für sich selbst Entscheiden. Aber wenn ich statt von 19 bis 24 Uhr WoW Spiele, kann ich eben "vernünftigere" Dinge auch machen. Da wären "1 Stunde Training, 2 Stunden mit Freunden einen Film gucken, 2 Stunden Haushalt machen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ". Ich verstehe zum Beispiel nicht, wie es ein Mensch mit eigener Job, Wohnung und sozialem Umfeld schafft, mehr als 5 Stunden am Tag zu spielen. Gerade im Haushalt stehen soviele Dinge an, Freunde rufen ja auch ständig an und irgendwie gibt es doch immer an Erledigungen, oder ist das nur bei mir so?

Ich habe in meiner WoW Zeit auch einige Eltern kennen gelernt, die sich "ZUM GLÜCK" nicht komplett vom Spiel fesseln liesen und ihren Kindern definitiv höhere Priorität gegeben haben. Für so einen Papi ist ein Raidabend von 19-23 Uhr einfach sehr schwer machbar. Das Kind steht mal auf, die Frau will was, dies und jenes muss noch gemacht werden. Genauso habe ich aber auch Erwachsene Leute kennen gelernt, derren Ehe in die Brüche gang, weil der Papa von der Arbeit heimkam, sich vor den PC klemmte und 5 Stunden Raidleiter spielte. Das geht einfach nicht mehr ab einer bestimmten Verantwortung zu anderen Menschen.

Ich persönlich (!) finde mein Leben "jetzt" einfach wieder gesünder. In meinem Kopf schwierten auch außerhalb meiner Onlinezeit, viele WoW-Dinge durch den Kopf, andauernd hatte ich virtuelle Ziele gesteckt. Jetzt dreht sich das alles wieder um wichtigere Dinge. Es gibt aber genug Leute, meine Gildenfreunde zeigen es mir immer wieder, die es schaffen ein MMORPG zu spielen und trotzdem ALLES um sich herumgebacken zu bekommen. ABER.. das heisst auch: Kein damaliges Rang 14 möglich, kein 5 Tage die Woche Raiden usw. 

Ich rede hier auch nicht von den normalen Casuals, sondern von den Leuten die vorne mitspielen (so wie ich damals) und diese VL Erfolge sind NUR mit Einbussen im RL machbar. Jeder der etwas anderes erzählt LÜGT 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ein Papi den ich kenne, hat 5 Monate gebraucht auf 60 und sich gefreut wie ein kleines Kind. Nebenbei ist er selbständig, fährt mal auf Urlaub und berichtet auch so recht viel von seinem echten Leben. Ich komme ja schon wieder zu keinem Punkt. Habe nur meinen Standpunkt etwas näher beleuchtet, denke ich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hardok (22. Februar 2007)

Thoa, wenn der text nicht so lang waere, wuerde ich ihn glatt als signatur nutzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



kann ich nur unterstreichen!

Seren: hm, gerade, das "mehr" wow spielen als andere dinge zu machen ist das schlimme. natuerlich gibt es faelle, in denen menschen vermeindlich keine andere pflichten haben (ich sehe es z.b. auch als pflicht an, sich um seinen koerper zu kuemmern) als sich um eine virtuelle identitaet zu kuemmern, aber mal ehrlich: wer so weit gesunken ist, hat von seinem restlichen leben nicht mehr viel zu erwarten.
natuerlich kann man 1h wow am tag spielen und mehrere pflichten jeweils unter einer halben stunde halten. so wuerde man mehr wow spielen als andere dinge und trotzdem eine balance halten, aber diese differenzierung zu halten wird mit der zeit vielen leuten schwer fallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Talarean (22. Februar 2007)

Ich denke das Das in den Email verteiler sollte!
Thoa das ist eine interessante Auslegung. 
Aber bei manchen Leute kann mann das nicht ü+bernehmen.
(keine regel ohne ausnahme)
Ich zum Beispiel:
Ich bin 14 Jahre alt und begeisterter Schüler.(Ja das gibts)
Ich darf,und will, nicht WoW spielen. AUsser an Wochenenden und in den Ferien.
Ich bin ausserdem auch sehr beschäftigt in der Woche von Mo-Fr.
Ich gehe z.B zum Klavierunterricht(1Stunde), Saxophon unterricht(halbe Stunde), Gittaren Unterricht (halbe Stunde) und in das Gittarenquartet(1Stunde.) Ausserdem habe ich Hobbys welche ich auch ausleben will.
(Softairschlachten, Powerrisers und zeichnen).
Nur hatt mich das WoW Fieber so sehr gepackt das ich in der SChule schlechter wurde, die Leute bei den Schlachten hängenließ und auch das Musizieren eingestelt hatte. Nurhatte ich das Glück das meine Eltern das merkten und mir intensiv diese Aufgabe stellten. Ausserdem hatten sie mich auch mit einem Macintosh gelockt. Ich denke sie hatten diese Belohnung ausgestellt da es immer sowas wie eine Sucht im Leben gibt. Also war dies sozusagen eine Lektion, aber zurück zum Thema. Nur dank meinen Eltern kam ich davon weg. Als mir dann bewusst wurde wie stark WoW auf mein Leben einwirkte kündigte ich meinen Account.
Ich hatte danach öfter die Idee wieder anzufangen, konnte es aber lassen da ich Freunde und Verwandte hatte. Dann war mir diese Licht aufgegangen, und jetzt bin ich WoW-(unsüchtig). 
Klammern aus gutem Grund! Denn Süchtig ist denke ich das falsche Wort.

In diesem Sinne, ein hoch auf unsere Eltern!

P.S: Mein bis jetzt 3 Post im Forum  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seren (4. März 2007)

Nun wie gesagt, ich sprach auch nicht von 5 Stunden WoW am Tag. Ich kenne keine Person die so viel gespielt hat und es ist mir ein Rätsel wie man so viel spielen kann (ok, ich habe auch nie die standart-wohnsituation eines Schülers kennengelernt).
Mir ging es eher darum das es viele Leute gibt, die nichts sagen wenn jemand jeden Freitag und Samstag für 5 Stunden sich in der Disco besäuft, bei na Stunde zocken am Tag aber meint man würde übelst was verpassen.
Es gibt nunmal viele Leute die 1 Stunde lesen (in schöngeistlichen Romanen) besser finden als eine Stunde WoW spielen und um die ging es mir.
Und mal ganz ehrlich: welcher Mensch, mit gesundem Menschenverstand, behauptet ernsthaft in der Disco würde man mehr für sein soziales Umfeld tun als im TS?

Ich habe nämlich in meiner WoW-Zeit massiv schlechte Erfahrung damit gemacht, dass Menschen einen belächeln wenn man sagt das man heut Abend lieber WoW (oder sonst was) spielt, als einen Film zu gucken. Gut, es kann allerdings auch sein, dass einem als Frau bei dem Thema generell deutlich weniger Toleranz entgegengebracht wird. Ich zumindest habe den Eindruck viele nicht- und ex-zocker blicken auf Spieler herab, weil sie das Gefühl haben, sie hätten ihnen etwas vorraus wenn sie nun anstatt zu zocken einmal die Woche öfter ins Kino gehen.


----------



## _Trident_ (7. März 2007)

Monolith schrieb:


> Ich war auch sehr an das Spiel gebunden, doch dann ging mein Pc kaputt und die Reperatur hat sich auf bis zu 3 Wochen verzögert, diese Zeit musste ich ohne WoW auskommen und siehe an ich habe es überlebt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



hehe... mein pc is kurz vor BC kaputtgegangen und immer noch nich ganz^^° ich komme recht gut ohne WoW klar hab ja noch mein rl das (finde ich) viel mehr spass macht als WoW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich spiele über ein halbes jahr und bin immernoch lvl 57, ich würde also nich sagen das ich süchtig bin.

Grz Tri


----------



## razaik (26. März 2007)

Also, mir wird wenn ich zu lang WoW spiele langweilig. Dann mach ich lieber irgendwas anderes und spiele später wieder. Meistens mach ich aber auch nur dummes Zeug in WoW. Klar will ich mal auf 70 kommen, aber das an einem Stück zu machen find ich kacke  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hab an Weihnachten 06 mit WoW angefangn und hab jetzt ein 44 Krieger
Is das viel ??


----------



## Oonâgh (26. März 2007)

Nein ist es nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Viel ist es, wenn man an einem Tag 15 level macht... So wie ich manchmal  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Naja, am Anfang.. bestimmt nicht mehr von 45 auf 70 *g*
@ Frage ganz am Anfang: Aaaalso was mich an WoW fasziniert ist, dass es halt ein mmog ist. Also dass man mit Leuten "aller Art" einfach zusammen (!) was macht. Nicht nur stur vorm PC sitzt und  da vergammelt.. Okay.. tun auch einige Leute bei WoW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Najaa.. Aber das ist für mich der Reiz. Und eine gewisse Sucht hab ich manchmal auch.. Auf jeden Fall macht's mehr spaß als Hausaufgaben zu machen und so.. Allerdings besitze ich genügend Intelligenz, Willenskraft, Stärke und  Ausdauer *lol* um damit jederzeit wieder aufzuhören wenn ich nicht mehr möchte. Habs schon ausprobiert. Ein Freund von mir auch, der musste im Gegensatz zu mir allerdings seinen Char löschen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Tja.. Ich habs überlebt.. Ich, so'n 14 jähriger Gymnasiast... Jahaaa So wat gibts.. Schuuuuleeee *el* 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

LG



/edit: RL find ich nich so... Hat ne ganz gute Grafik, aber die Story is meistens langweilig ^^


----------



## daedadu (27. März 2007)

Ich bin über 30 Jahre alt und spiele WoW seit der Betaphase und habe mich innerhalb dieser Zeit nicht einmal abgemeldet. 

In dieser Zeit habe ich es geschafft einen Magier ( lvl 60 ) und einen Hexenmeister ( Lvl 66 ) zu spielen, mehr ging nicht. 

Familie und Beruf in Einklang zu bringen war bzw. ist nicht schwer wenn man sich an Regeln hält. 
Werktags kann ich nur ab 18 Uhr spielen und wenn dann auch nicht mehr als 2 Stunden, Wochenenden sehen da zwar etwas anders aus, aber das ist bei mir Wetterabhängig. 

Klar ist WoW im ersten Moment unwahrscheinlich faszinierend, man will schnell weiter kommen und Neues erleben, aber diese Phase habe ich schnell überwunden da man einfach ausgelaugt war. 

Was mich am meisten nervt sind einfach "Kinder" die sich groß fühlen in WoW und entsprechend im Chat auftreten, zumal die Rechtschreibung da meistens zu wünschen übrig läßt und keiner genau weiß, was er nun will. 

Beispiele gibt es zuhauf von einigen Usern hier....leider..

Geht man in solchen Fällen auf "Betrachten" stellt man schnell fest, Lvl 70 Schurke ( Beispiel !! ) und kompett mit T-irgendwas....die vernachlässigen eindeutig die meiner Meinung die Schule und ihr eigentliches RL. 

Natürlich kann und will ich mich nicht davon freisprechen auch mal auf der Arbeit von WoW zu träumen, aber da ich ab dem C-16 ( kennt den wer noch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) alles mitgemacht habe, kann ich so etwas schon gut auseinanderhalten. 

Just 2 my cent´s


----------



## razaik (27. März 2007)

Oonâgh schrieb:


> Nein ist es nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ok  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Oonâgh schrieb:


> @ Frage ganz am Anfang: Aaaalso was mich an WoW fasziniert ist, dass es halt ein mmog ist. Also dass man mit Leuten "aller Art" einfach zusammen (!) was macht. Nicht nur stur vorm PC sitzt und  da vergammelt.. Okay.. tun auch einige Leute bei WoW
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



find ich au  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


und ähmm..
kennt hier jmd toontown-online? würd gern wissen wie ihr dat findet  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Marturus (13. April 2007)

razaik schrieb:


> ok
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


wenn du 10 oder jünger bist bestimmt klasse


----------



## Fendulas (16. April 2007)

Hab April 2006 angefangen zu spielen, aber nie öfter als 1-2 Mal die Woche, da ich es nicht auf meinem Pc installiert hab sondern auf dem von meinem Freund. Daher hält der Konsum pro Woche sich doch sehr in Grenzen, allerdings übertreibe ich leicht an den Spieltagen. *schäm* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich brauche schon ne Weile, um mich durchzuringen, endlich auf "Spiel verlassen" zu klicken, wohl aber auch nur, weil ich weiß dass es noch 6 Tage bis zum nächsten Spielen sind. 
Habe in 2 Monaten mein Abi und habe die Schule gott sei Dank wegen WoW nie vernachlässigen müssen. Zudem nehm ich seit etlichen Jahren Klavierunterricht, hab noch Pferde (die ich aber net oft sehe)...und auch noch anderes im Kopf als vorm Pc zu hocken ^^
Habe 2 Chars und n paar kleine. Die sind alle gar nicht wirklich hoch (ja na gut, jetzt schon^^) ..und irgendwie scheint mir schnell lvln auch net wichtig.

Faszination WoW:
Man kapselt sich ab von der Umwelt, kann Herr sein über die eigenen Angelegenheiten.
Spielspaß, viele andere Leute "treffen" usw.
Ich finde die Optik von Wow zum Beispiel besser als bei anderen Spielen...sie ist mit viel Liebe zum Detail gemacht worden. Daher genieße ich die Zeit auch, in der ich spiele. 
Außerdem kann man sich zu Beginn des Spielens ein Ziel setzen, welches man im folgenden erreicht. Das erzeugt positive und Erfolgsgefühle. Ist für manche zum Teil besser, als was sie draußen im RL erleben.
Aber noch lange kein Grund, sich vollkommen in dieser Welt zu verschanzen.

Man sollte alles in Maßen genießen; selbst World of Warcraft




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## razaik (17. April 2007)

Marturus schrieb:


> wenn du 10 oder jünger bist bestimmt klasse



ich glaub ich hab mit 10 toontown gespielt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ferdural (19. Mai 2007)

Oonâgh schrieb:


> Nein ist es nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Von 45 auf 70 sind 25 level und nicht 15  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ellwood (21. Mai 2007)

Die meisten von Euch hören sich echt vernünftig an.

Aber ich kenn mich selber.

WoW Start war bei mir mit EU Open Beta und dann ging es mit dem Release auch los. Ich hab anfangs gern und viel gespielt und
dann eine Pause eingelegt.

3 Monate später ging es dann wieder los weil Freunde neu angefangen hatten und ich trennungsbedingt viel Zeit und wenig Geld hatte.
WoW wurde mein Zeitvertreib da ich mir im RL nicht viel leisten konnte und im Spiel kamen wieder die Erfolgserlebnisse und ein
gewisses Maß an Anerkennung.

Nachdem mein Char Level 60 war ging es dann los mit Raids und da waren teilweise mehr als 5 Stunden pro Tag problemlos möglich.

Rekord war glaub ich über 15 Stunden spielen an einem Tag.

Problematisch wurde es dann auf der Arbeit weil der fehlende Schlaf und die Optimierung des eigenen Charakters ihren Tribut zollten und von daher ging meine Leistungsbereitschaft extrem runter. Sport habe ich trotzdem in meinem gewohnten Umfang weiterbetrieben aber das war es dann auch schon.
Als nächstes begann dann das Abkapseln vom RL und die 14tägigen Besuche meines Sohnes wurden mir eine zeitlang sogar lästig da ja Raiden an den Wochenenden so nicht möglich war.

Dafür gab es dann dieses Jahr ein paar kleine Schlüsselerlebnisse im RL welche mir vor Augen geführt haben was ich gemacht habe und was ich in WoW "erreicht" habe.

Mein WoW Pensum ist jetzt extremst runtergefahren, ich gehe mal mit Bekannten mit in die 10er Raids wenn Not am Mann ist und ich mal online bin. Mein Spielzeiten sind jetzt sehr niedrig, ich genieß das Leben wieder und habe meinen Spaß dabei.
Zum Sommer hin ist mein Account gekündigt, ob ich ihn erneuer weiß ich nicht, glaube da eher weniger dran.

Dieses Jahr hab ich im April allein mehr Sonne gesehen als letztes Jahr zusammen (außer beim Sport) und fühl mich gut dabei.

Vom dem her, ganz raus bin ich noch nicht...aber viel hält mich nicht mehr in Azeroths und ich bin weder arbeitslos noch Student noch Schüler...


----------



## Nu-Ya (21. Mai 2007)

Moin,
da ich auch ein "_bißchen"_ WoW zocke muss ich dazu auch mal meinen Senf abgeben:

Ich spiele *nur und ausschließlich * WoW, also nix mit GW oder HdR, etc...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Das heißt natürlich auch, dass ich mehr online sein kann (!! wenn )... naja auch weil ich bis vor kurzem Schülerin war.
Aaaber  (muss ja sein) : ich kann auch ohne, auch mal ein paar Wochen und ich denke da liegt der Knackpunkt. Man muss auch mal Abstand gewinnen können.
Wenn man Zocken als Sucht beschreibt, muss einem klar sein, was das ist (genügend Defintionen seht ihr oben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ). 
Also ich bin der Meinung, dass man schon aufpassen sollte wie oft man vor der Flimmerkiste hockt und wie man diese in sein Leben integriert!

Schade find ich es immer wieder wenn ich so traurige Geschichten höre wie Arbeit, Partner, etc. verloren  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ... da zweifel ich auch dran ob ich nicht was falsch mache oder machen könnte. 
Aber momentan macht's noch Spaß  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und ich habe mal nicht vor mein kleines Hobby aufzugeben.
Und ich denke ich habe genug Menschen um mich herum, die mich von einer Versumpfung in der WoW abhalten!!

Achso: einen Süchtigen kann man daran erkennen:

_"Nein, ich bin nicht süchtig, ich zocke nur gern und viel, aus Parties mach ich mir nichts!"_



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Macht's gut ihr Süchtigen, Nicht-Süchtigen und Aussteiger!

Greetz Nuja


----------



## Zorkal (30. Mai 2007)

WoW>Alkoholpartys


----------



## Franzerl (30. Mai 2007)

Da ich zur Arbeit recht Früh aufstehen muß, gehöre ich nicht zu den Hardcorezuockern.
Nach erreichen des Level 60 war für mich nicht merh viel drin. Das T1 ,T2 oder T3 Set dropte ja nur in den high end Instanzen. Für diese Instanzen braucht man jedes mal mindestens 4 Stunden und dann ist nicht einmal sicher das man auch was bekommt. Das war für mich der erste Schwachsinn.
DKP´s, und das erste mal dabei.
Ich soll vier Stunden in einer Instanz herum rennen um Punkte zu sammeln, und am Ende bekomme ich nichts. Vier Stunden für den ar...
Dabei bekomme ich für einen run 20 Punkte. Andere bieten für das Zeug das droppt. 200 bis 300 Punkte.
Machen die noch was anderes? 
Das war eigentlich der Punkt an dem ich mich entschlossen hatte aufzuhören.
Dann war BC herausgekommen. Dies sollte den Gegenheitsspielern eine bessere Chance bieten an gute Items zu gelangen. Na gut, mal sehen. Am Ende wird es aber, so denke ich wieder darauf hinaus laufen das die Sets wie T4 und T5 nur in den high end Instanzen droppen. Was wiederum heißt das für mich mit 70 so ziehmlich schluß ist. Wenn es so ist dann war das die letzte CD die ich mir von diesem Spiel gekauft habe.
Es sollen ja noch einige folgen. Blizzard wäre ja blöd wenn sie bei dem Ansturm das Spiel nicht jedes Jahr erweitern.


----------



## Seren (30. Mai 2007)

Mir ist noch ein Grund eingfallen warum man auffällig viel WoW spielt: wenn man viel Pech hat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Es gibt so Leute (ja, da zähle ich mich dazu) die die zweifelhafte Gabe haben sich mit genügend Abwechslung in den schwammigen Zustand des "ich bin gar nicht da - die Welt dreht sich ohne mich weiter" - Status versetzen zu können. 
Ist dieser Modus aktiv, kann man sich das Auseinandersetzen mit Nervigkeiten und Problemen locker noch aufsparen bis es dann gar nicht mehr geht.

Wenn ich zB ewig daueronline war, wissen meine Freunde sofort das meine Waschmaschine und meine Spülmaschine in derselben Woche kaputt gegangen sind, meine Lieblingsmaus gestorben ist und meine Vermieterin "Eigenbedarf" angkündigt hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Steht hinter meinem Namen "Offline seit 28 Tagen" war vermutlich gutes Wetter und meine Geldbörse prall gefüllt, so dass ich meine Zeit mit feucht-fröhlichen Grillparties und Wellnessabenden mit sündhaften teuren Pflegeprodukten verbringen konnte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also, an alle vermeintlichen Suchties: grad mal wieder voll in die Scheiße gegriffen? Lieber erstmal den Rechner im Tresor einschließen, mit Problemen im Nacken spielt es sich eh nicht so gut -.-


----------



## DirrtyHaruka (30. Mai 2007)

Zum Thema WoW Sucht kann ich nur sagen das ich überhaupt nicht süchtig bin. Ich spiele wenn es hochkommt 2 Stunden am Tag. Wie gesagt wenn es hoch kommt. Ich hab einfach nicht die Lust so viel zu spielen. Ich sitze zwar täglich 5 bis 7 Stunden vor dem Pc aber WoW ist ein minimaler Teil davon. Den rest der zeit chatte ich mit meiner Freundin mit der ich sonst kaum Kontakt halten könnte. Ist aber meist abends der Fall. Über Tag geh ich auch raus, fahre Fahrrad oder gehe zu Freunden Kaffee trinken. Ich kann nicht verstehen wie manche wirklich quasi Vollzeit davor sitzen können. Dafür hab ich gar keine Motivation. Das ewige 'Geh dahin, töte xyz 20 mal und komm wieder' is nach einer Weile einfach langweilig. Ich spiele seit September 06, hatte einen Tauren den ich dann auch nach einer weile ungespielter Zeit gelöscht habe als er lvl 15 war und habe mit BC relase (das ich mir vermutlich nie gekauft hätte, ich es aber geschenkt bekam) einen Blutelfen angefangen der jetzt lvl 35 hat und es wird noch lange dauern bis ich den mal soweit hab das ich mal High-lvler werd. 

Es kann süchtig machen ich kenne einen Fall bei dem es so weit gekommen ist aber ich kann es wirklich nicht nachvollziehen. Genauso wie ich Leute nicht nachvollziehen kann die es dann schaffen aufzuhören und die halbe Welt davon in Kenntnis setzen und aufrufen WoW zu boykottieren. Jeder soll selber wissen was er macht aber das heißt nicht das ich es verstehe.
Irgendwelche Vergleiche zu ziehen ist auch schwachsinnig. Generell kann alles zur Sucht werden und ob irgendwas gesünder ist als das andre ist auch Ansichtssache. Man kann sich mit allem das Leben kaputt machen. Egal was. Ob man nun vorm Pc sitzt und alles vernachlässigt oder Stundenlang im Fitnessstudio abhängt. 
Ist meine Meinung muss man net teilen.

Das von mir.
Wer Rechtschreibfehler findet kann sie behalten.


----------



## laterizer (15. Juni 2007)

Es lässt sich wirklich schwer beschreiben. Vergangenes Semester hatte mich die Uni voll im Griff. Gern habe ich gelernt und es hat auch wirklich Spaß gemacht. Nur dieses ewige gelerne hatte am Ende auch ganz schön geschlaucht. Das erste Mal seit Äonen hatte ich mich wieder, aber richtig soll, auf Ferien gefreut. Nur nach 2 Wochen wurde mir langweilig und freute mich bereits schon wieder auf die Uni. Zufälligerweise war dann in dem Dorf, aus dem ich komme, gerade DSL möglich geworden und wir bekamen es. Nun war es natürlich klar, dass ich mal online was testen wollte. Da mir der Begriff Warcraft aus der Vergangenheit noch ein Begriff war, versuchte ich natürlich World of Warcraft. Die Ferien über machte ich mir keine Gedanken und ich wusste auch, dass ich pünktlich zu Semesterbeginn wieder hinter den Heftern sitzen würde (zugegeben, es kann durchaus auch dazu führen, dass man für Freunde wenig Zeit hat) aber letztlich war es nicht der Fall. Ich habe zwar zu Beginn alles nachgearbeitet und nur abends WoW gespielt, aber gedanklich war ich immer dort. Keine Ahnung, warum das so ist. Sicher hat es schon was damit zutun, dass der Rest der Gilde weglevelt. Oft hat man auch das Gefühl etwas zu verpassen. Letztlich war es aber die Community des Servers, die mich dazu gebracht hat aufzuhören. Natürlich stehen jetzt auch Prüfungen an, die vorbereitet werden müssen, insofern kam es ganz gelegen. Zumindest ist es so, dass ich für WoW jetzt nur noch Antipathie empfinde. Mir sind einfach zu viele Spieler im Spiel dumm gekommen. Es wurde im Chat (selbst Gildenchat) teilweise einfach nur Mist geschrieben. Ferner habe ich auch zuviele Enttäuschungen mit Mitspieler erlebt. Das krasseste war aber Folgendes: Die aktiven Spieler werden es sicher nicht verstehen...Ich suchte ein Arenateam. Es haben sich viele gemeldet. 2, 3 Leute haben gleich alle in TS geholt und sozusagen die Rädelsführerschaft übernommen. Die nächsten Minuten waren dann entscheidend für meine zukünftige Nichtanwesenheit in WoW. Denn auf die Frage wie oft ich in der Woche für Arena Zeit hätte wusste ich keine Antwort. "Spontan" wäre wohl das Treffendste gewesen. In dem Moment dachte ich: "Ich richte mein Leben doch nicht nach einen Spiel aus! Höchstens umgekehrt!!".

Nun schau ich zwar noch ab und an auf Buffed.de vorbei, vor allem weil ich den BuffCast immer so amüsant finde, aber WoW existiert nicht mehr auf meiner Festplatte. Mein Account auch nicht. Schade denke ich manchmal. Aber so fühle ich mich irgendwie richtig gut. Aber einfach war es nicht, einen Schlussstrich zu ziehen.


----------



## Slit Un&#39;goro (15. Juni 2007)

Zorkal schrieb:


> WoW>Alkoholpartys


Alternativ macht man den Karazhan Raid zu einer Alkohol-Party. Zumindest hat das in meiner Gilde recht lange Tradition...
Was weder heißt, dass ich das befürworte, noch dabei bin. Besaufen ohne Weiber stinkt zum Himmel.


----------



## Thoa (17. Juni 2007)

Schön geschrieben laterizer,

Ich empfinde zu World of Warcraft auch nur mehr Antipathie nachdem ich nun fast drei Monate "raus" bin. Das Gefühl ewas in meiner spielenden Zeit verpasst zu haben, ist nun definitiv. Ich hab da Monate weggehauen damit ich virtuell vorran komme. 

Mit etwas Geduld kommt man aber aus diesem "Sumpf" wieder raus. Man wird in MMORPGs immer Spieler treffen die ihren Fokus sehr stark darauf konzentrieren und aus diesem Grund mehr zocken und von daher auch besser sind. Egal aber wieviel... ich würde keine einzige Minute mehr so einen virtuellen Charakter durch die Gegenden steuern, weil ich da viel lieber andere Dinge mache.

Lesen, Schreiben, Nachdenken, Lachen, sich durch Musik, Filme etc fesseln lassen usw.

Ich war mehr als 10 Monate stark abhängig. Nun habe ich einen guten Job, eine Freundin und zum ersten mal seit ich auf dieser Welt bin, auch das Gefühl auf dem richtigen Weg zu sein. Ich stehe morgends auf und freue mich, weil ich mich entfalte. In jeglichen Formen. 

Ich schreibe an meinem Buch, ich helfe Menschen bei Problemen, ich rede und lache gerne und ich komme immer wieder gerne in das sichere Heim zurück, wo ein Mensch wartet dem die Levelzahl egal ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Klingt alles sehr kitschig und plump. Ist es aber wohl nicht.
Schönes Wochenende noch.


----------



## Crummy (17. Juni 2007)

Ich spiele WoW zwar noch nicht so lange (seit Februar diesen Jahres) aber mir ist auch schon aufgefallen, dass ich schon mehr Zeit am Pc mit Spielen verbringe als zu meinen besten Counterstike Zeiten und da hätte ich mich schon als süchtig bezeichnen können. Zum Glück hat mein Vater bei Cs am Ende hart durchgegriffen und einfach die Ports geblockt. Ich hab dann zwar ab und an noch auf Lans gespielt aber habe dann aufgehört.

Ungefähr zwei Jahre danach hat mich dann eine "14 Tage Testversion" von WoW angelächelt und ich habe es ausprobiert, drei Tage nach dem Kauf hielt ich schon die Vollversion in der Hand. Ich habe gespielt wie zu Cs Zeiten, habe die Schule wieder vernachlässigt, einen Tag vor Arbeiten vll mal den Stoff angeguckt und wurde dementsprechend meist mit schlechten Noten "belohnt".
Doch seit ich zwei Wochen Urlaub gemacht habe und somit (gezwungenermaßen) Abstand zu WoW bekommen habe, merke ich, dass ich es eigentlich gar nicht brauche. Ich bin nun praktisch seit 4 Wochen clean außer ein oder zwei Stunden in denen ich mit einem Kumpel getwinkt habe aber immerhin.
Mein Account läuft leider noch bis Ende August aber ich hoffe ich kann widerstehen bzw es in Maßen genießen.
Ich habe einfach keine Lust mehr, dass mein Leben von einem Spiel beherrscht wird wie es schon einmal der Fall war.

MfG Crummy


----------



## Centekhor (19. Juni 2007)

Wir saßen gestern zu dritt bei nem Kumpel ...
der eine als Offkrieger, zwischendurch auch mal am Tanken, in Karazhan ...
Wir saßen zu zweit daneben und guckten zu, haben nebenbei noch bissle Chili und Tortillas vernichtet ^^
Uns sind da Dinge aufgefallen ...
Die TS-Disziplin war echt ok, der generelle Umgang miteinander war auch ziemlich freundlich, aber uns sind da manche einzelne Spieler aufgefallen, da hats uns die Haare aufgestellt ...
Beim Spiel zugucken war ja ok, aber wenn ich ans spielen dachte, da kam mir fast das essen wieder hoch ... all die schlechten Erinnerungen, nicht die guten ...


----------



## Raddwa (Kult der Verdammten) (7. August 2007)

eltoon schrieb:


> hiho,
> 
> da ich es endlich gepackt hab mit wow aufzuhören wollte ich mal hier fragen was euch so an wow und anderen MMOG fasziniert und fesselt.
> 
> ...



Naja, wer sein RL dafür aufgibt, is meiner meinung nach nich ganz schlau ^^ Ich zock auch, aber geh lieber zu freunden, ich zock WoW nur wenn ich wieder nach hause komm, aber RL geht immer vor! Ich finds falsch, Onlinespiele als ``Sucht´´ zu bezeichnen, sicher gibts leute, de dafür ihr rl aufgeben, aber das is keine gute idee,  Man kann auch *mit* WoW ein RL haben. Also ich hab auch nen 70er, und spiele auch schon ewig. bei mir is WoW wie fernsehen. einfach wenn einen langweilig is, wenn man nicht weiß, was man machen soll.


----------



## Black_Virus (14. August 2007)

Hab ein referat zum Thema WoW-Sucht gehalten. Also bei dem was man im I-Net so liest sollte man nur eins sagen: WoW? Was ist das?

Ich muss aber dazu sagen das ich WoW noch nie gespielt habe und nachdem man sowas liest will man es auch gar nicht mehr spielen!!!! Ich muss echt mal sagen das ich es gut finde das es Leute gibt die ihrer WoW-Sucht wiederstehen können und sagen: Jetzt ist Schluss. 

Denn die Leute von denen ich gelesen habe konnten das nicht.
Jedenfalls kam das Referat gut an und ich denke das ich jetzt einige Leute daran gehindert habe dieses Spiel überhaupt nur anzusehen. Also Augen zu und vorbei!!! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mexortus (15. August 2007)

Ich game nur im Urlaub beim Nachbar Wow steh dann aber morgens um 8 Uhr auf würg ein Brot runter. Geh zum Nachbar und kommen abends um 8 zurück 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebelvater (3. September 2007)

WoW süchtig bin ich überhaupt nicht. *gg*
Finde das spiel nur toll und deswegen spiel ich es. Es ist keine sucht, es ist ein hobby. Habe gerade 2 Monate WoW pause gemacht und es war mir shice egal  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Targon124 (4. September 2007)

Mit Online Rollenspielen (egal ob WoW oder ein anderes) ist es wie mit allen Dingen im Leben:
Wenn man es in Maßen genießt ist alles ok.

Wenn man mal am PC spielt, ist alles in Ordnung.
Wenn man mal eine Zigarette raucht, ist auch alles in Ordnung.
Und wenn man mal Alkohol trinkt, schaded das auch nicht.

Problematisch wird alles erst, wenn man kein Ende findet.
Und ja, ich bin der Meinung, dass es eine Online Sucht gibt.
Ich habe in meinem Bruf schon viel micht Drogensüchtgen zu tun gehabt und kann daher sagen: "Sucht findet gößtenteils im Kopf statt."
Nehmen wir einen Heroinabhängigen. Der körperliche Entzug ist nach ca. einer Woche abgeschlossen. Trotzdem werde die Leute oft nach mehreren Monaten wieder rückfällig. 
Warum? Weil sie die Sucht im Kopf noch nicht überwunden haben.

Ich spiele sehr gerne Online Rollenspiele (zur Zeit Herr der Ringe Online).
Da ich aber auch eine Familie, einen Beruf und ein ausgeprägtes Verlangen nach frischer Luft und Aufenthalt im Freien habe, bin ich ganz weit davon entfernt süchtig zu sein.
Ich finde es auch viel schöner, nicht ständig online zu sein. So kann ich mich mehr darauf freuen zu spielen, weil es noch was besonderes ist.



Gruß
Targon124


----------



## Galdera (25. September 2007)

finde es traurig dass heutzutage nurnoch etwas geglaubt und akzeptiert wird wenn wenn man schon von gehört hat und im tv gesehen hat ......

mmo-sucht gibt es, ob ihr es glaubt oder nicht.
aber rauchen und alkohol erkennt ja auch kaum einer als sucht an ^^

das schlimme an einer sucht ist ja, dass es meisstens schwer zu erkennen ist ob es auch ne sucht ist ...
auch sport kann 'ne sucht sein, wenn man es aus einem inneren zwang heraus betreibt egal ob man dabei körperliche schäden erleidet indem man es übertreibt.

habe in meinem umfeld schon öfters mal gefragt wass ihnen den so an dem gefäkllt was sie so intensiv betreiben, und besonders pc-spieler können da selten ne echte antwort geben.

habe selber 3jahre lang intensiv daoc gespielt, dann 2jahre wow und nun hdro angefangen.
wobei daoc ne echt harte sucht war, die mich irgendwie immernoch ab und zu packt und den acc mal für 1 monat reaktivieren lässt.
wow glaub ich nicht dass ich das nochmal gross packen wird , habe mich dort schon seit patch 2.0 nichtmehr wohl gefühlt und die meissten freunde haben dort aufgehört.
hdro packt mich mom wieder, kann es hier kaum erwarten wieder zu spielen.

antrieb war immer was neues zu entdecken / lernen, in dem was ich mache weiter zu kommen, und besonders neue bekanntschaften zu machen.
wobei allerdings immer für meine reallife-freunde zeit hatte wenn die was vor hatten


----------



## Sarkash (12. Oktober 2007)

Anstatt mich zu besaufen und meine Lebenszeit mit Rauchen verkürze zocke ich doch lieber WoW ?^^

Warum fesselt WoW ?
Weil es immer erweitert wird, man es mit anderen Leuten spielt und evtl auch Freunde WoW spielen.

Aber seid dieser Freund auch WoW spielt sehen wir uns kaum noch...

WoW Macht Süchtig das steht fest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

^^

Man steigt lvl auf, andere freuen sich für einen...wär WoW nicht online wäre es doch total langweilig habt ihr darüber einmal nachgedacht??

Aber wenn man spielt, sollte man sein rl aufjedenfall nicht vernachlässigen


----------



## Draknos (12. Oktober 2007)

Also ich spiele hauptsächlich WoW da ich dort jeden abend mit meinen beiden besten Freunden online zocken kann, da ich sie in letzter zeit im RL nicht mehr so oft sehen kann, da wir drei arbeiten bzw studieren und alle ziemlich weit weg voneinander wohen.Deshalb ist es nun sehr praktisch das wir uns abend online sehen können was zusammen machen können dabei im TS alle Neuigkeiten besprechen und zum Beispiel unser Wochenende planen. Für mich ist WoW unter diesen Aspekten sehr praktisch um mit meinen Kumpels in Kontakt zu bleiben und ein gemeinsames Hobby zu haben, obwohl wir 100 und mehr Kilometer auseinander wohnen und uns im Rl nur am Wochenende sehen. Also quasi eine sehr praktische Plattform für uns in Kontakt zu bleiben und außerdem schlägt durch dieses gemeinsame Hobby die Entfernung nicht so stark auf unsere Freundschaft.


----------



## Menthos (12. Oktober 2007)

Draknos schrieb:


> Also ich spiele hauptsächlich WoW da ich dort jeden abend mit meinen beiden besten Freunden online zocken kann, da ich sie in letzter zeit im RL nicht mehr so oft sehen kann, da wir drei arbeiten bzw studieren und alle ziemlich weit weg voneinander wohen.Deshalb ist es nun sehr praktisch das wir uns abend online sehen können was zusammen machen können dabei im TS alle Neuigkeiten besprechen und zum Beispiel unser Wochenende planen. Für mich ist WoW unter diesen Aspekten sehr praktisch um mit meinen Kumpels in Kontakt zu bleiben und ein gemeinsames Hobby zu haben, obwohl wir 100 und mehr Kilometer auseinander wohnen und uns im Rl nur am Wochenende sehen. Also quasi eine sehr praktische Plattform für uns in Kontakt zu bleiben und außerdem schlägt durch dieses gemeinsame Hobby die Entfernung nicht so stark auf unsere Freundschaft.



Ja ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mit einander "reden" kann man auch per Icq, trillian oder sonst was, da brauch man nicht unbedingt WoW, wow kostet was, icq etc, kostet nichts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Glomandir (16. Oktober 2007)

Monolith schrieb:


> Sucht ist in dem Falle gemeint, wie
> 
> - nicht mehr von dem Spiel loskommen
> - durch das Spiel andere Sachen einschränken
> ...




hmmm.. ich bin...

 arbeitssüchtig...
 sexsüchtig...
 internetsüchtig...

muss ich noch mehr aufzählen?

WEnn einer jeden Abend TV schaut, dann is dat ok.. und fürn Film haben wir wohl alle schon mal was anderes sausen lassen... mann mann mann ... immer diese Suchtausrede ...

@Mentos
Jo und es is ja ein sehr grosses gemeinsames Hobby über MSN zu tippen... dann is mir die WoW variante schon lieber... und zum thema geld.. wenn ich sehe, was mein Frauchen und ich schon gespart haben, dadurch dass wir lieber mal Freitagabends bissi gedaddelt haben anstatt in die Kneipe zu gehen^^


----------



## RazorTK (16. Oktober 2007)

Ich denke, dass es auf jeden selbst ankommt, ob er davon süchtig wird oder nicht.

Nur, was hat man davon gewonnen, WoW nicht zu zocken und fernseh zu gucken?? Macht für mich fast keinen Unterschied.

Wirklich aufhören sollte man, wenn verschiedene Dinge eintreten, welche zum Teil hier schon genannt wurden:

- schlechte Noten in der Schule
- beruflich nachlassen (kenne einen, der hat sich des öfteren krank gemeldet, damit er raiden kann)
- Freundin beendet die Beziehung
- Freunde fragen einen schon gar nicht mehr, on er/sie abends mitkommt
usw usw

Ich bin der Meinung, dass wahre Freunde dieses erkennen und sich um denjenigen kümmern.

Ich persönlich spiele in fast jeder freien Min WoW. Aber für mich sind freie Minuten, wenn wirklich nichts anderes anliegt. Mache trotzdem noch fast täglich Sport, kümmere mich um meine Freundin und habe einen tollen Job. 

Und wenn ich mal keinen Bock habe, spiele ich tagelang kein WoW.

Zu dem Thema was Süchte sind, könnte ich jetzt was aus meinem Studium zum Fach Psychologie bringen, aber das interessiert keine Sau  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und zudem, Wikipedia liegt ab und zu auch mal falsch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thedynamike (16. Oktober 2007)

Ich finde meine WoW-Sucht garnicht so schlimm. Immerhin süchtel ich noch nach anderen Dingen. Ich habe eine:

- Fußballsucht
- Fernsehsucht
- Kommunikationssucht
- Büchersucht
- Internetsucht
- Partnerschaftssucht
- Wochenendausflugssucht

und das waren bestimmt noch nicht alle. Die aufgezählten Dinge sind Dinge, die ich, genauso wie WoW, nicht einfach so ohne weiteres Streichen wollte.


----------



## Mooseman (16. Oktober 2007)

Solange man WoW als Hobby sieht, besteht ja kein Problem darin.

Nur muss man Aufpassen das es Hobby bleibt und nicht zum wichtigsten Bestandteil wird.

Als erstes muss immer die Familie kommen, dann der Beruf und dann das Hobby.

Bei Dir scheint sich Dein Hobby nach oben geschlichen zu haben, und das wiederum wäre dann schon eine Sucht. Spätestens dann sollte man sich mal Gedanken darüber machen, eine kleine WoW Pause einzulegen, um noch mal herauszufinden, was das RL sonst noch für einen bereit hält, denn auch WoW wird nicht ewig online sein!


----------



## Kujon (16. Oktober 2007)

Ich glaube, dass es stark darauf ankommt, was man für WoW aufgegeben hat. Beispiel: Wenn jemand viel Sport gemacht hat, mit Freunden saufen ging und viel gelesen hat und dann plötzlich durch WoW all das nicht mehr macht, obwohls Spass gemacht hat, dann tendiert man meiner Ansicht nach langsam zur Sucht.

Habe mir öfters immer wieder Gedanken gemacht - bin ich jetzt süchtig, oder eben halt doch nicht? Ich kam auf den Schluss, dass ich es noch genau so bin, wie vorher - aber nach Games allgemein. 

Früher habe ich wochenlang von 18.00 Uhr bis Mitternacht Shining Force, Zelda, Mario Kart, Worms etc. gezockt, ging mit Freunden saufen, schaute stundenlang TV...

Heute trainiere ich zweimal die Woche ne Junioren-Fussballmannschaft, schaue praktisch kein TV mehr, dafür zocke ich WoW bis Mitternacht...wohne in einer WG, bin immer in der nähe der Kumpels, gehe zwar weniger saufen mit ihnen, aber das mehr aus dem grund, weil sie sich inzwischen fast immer mit extasy vollpumpen und ich das nicht will...

die frage nun: bin ich süchtig? ja! war ich schon vorher in irgendeiner art süchtig? ja! schränkt es mich im leben ein? nein! habe ich freunde verloren? nein, im gegenteil, habe sogar welche in wow gefunden und wir treffen und sogar über die eigene landesgrenze hinaus...

EDIT: pausieren ist auch in wow möglich - spätestens beim nächsten patch sind wieder alle auf dem gleichen (item-)stand - und alles sehen ist in vielen games nur mit viel fleiss möglich - ich denke da an dragon quest oder die gta's, auch worms habe ich heute noch nicht durch und trotzdem schlafe ich noch gut, obwohl ich noch einiges nicht entdeckt habe in dem game...

und für die hardcores, die sich selber nicht im griff haben: Blizzard bietet eine funktion namens "kindersicherung" - schaltet die ein, können auch erwachsene nutzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 falls der zigte anruf des besten kumpels, oder der überfüllte papierkorb nicht hinweis genug sind, mal den pc auszuschalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



fact ist, ich bin und bleibe ein zocker und wenn nicht wow, dann halt zelda, oder grandia oder gta im märz - das wird sich nie ändern...

wichtig ist eigentlich nur eins: wenn keine lust auf wow, dann macht etwas anderes - zwingt euch nicht zu zocken, wenn ihr keine lust habt, nur damit das epic-teil heute und nicht morgen erst euch gehört. und bleibt nicht online, nur weil ihr noch die nächste stufe erreichen wollt, obwohl ihr müde seid und eigentlich grad den anschiss habt - es läuft nicht davon! und ob ich morgen oder nächste woche oder erst in einem monat auf lv. 70 bin ist wayne! man verpasst nix und das muss sich jeder bewusst sein, dann klappts auch mit dem sorgenfreien zocken und der spass wird sich grad nochmal steigern!^^


----------



## Dr.Sternmarke (16. Oktober 2007)

Warum verharmlosen einige Poster hier eigentlich immer die Onlinesucht, indem sie darstellen, dass WOW spielen besser sei, als Rauchen und Saufen?
Gibt es zu WOW nur die Alternative Rauchen und Saufen? Man kann doch auch keines von beiden tun, oder?
Allerdings bestätigt ihr mit diesem Vergleich eigentlich nur, dass WOW sehr wohl süchtig machen kann, genauso wie Zigaretten und Alkohol, denkt mal darüber nach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toamar (16. Oktober 2007)

Also mich erschrecken auch diese verharmlosenden Post über Online-Sucht. 
Wegen WoW sind schon hunderte Familien zerbrochen. 
Wer das nicht Glaubt kann ja mal unter http://www.onlinesucht.de schaun, dort gibt es hunderte Berichte von Süchtigen, und Familienangehörigen von WoW Süchtigen.


----------



## Athelloren (16. Oktober 2007)

Ich habe irgendwie das Gefühl, das die Leute die von sich selbst behaupten WoW-süchtig gewesen zu sein, im nachhinein WoW einfach mal präventiv schlecht machen, um sich selbst zu sagen: " Es ist nicht schlimm das ich aufgehört habe. WoW ist Böse, Schlecht und macht schlechte Zähne. (Sinngemäß versteht sich)"
Versteht ihr was ich meine?

Ich habe Respekt vor Leute die ihr komplettes RL vernachlässigten und die Notbremse gezogen haben. Doch denke ich, dass es nicht richtig ist im nachhinein WoW stammtischmäßig einfach schlecht zu machen.
Seid froh das ihr eure Sucht besiegt habt, aber verteufelt bitte nicht sofort alle die WoW spielen. 
Jeder muss für sich selber klar kommen, was WoW und RL angeht.


----------



## Seifenblase (16. Oktober 2007)

Das is ja mal was tolles. Einen Thread wo nicht nur blööd Rumgespamt wird. 
Der grösste Teil der Antworten finde ich für meinen Teil sehr gut und sehr brauchbar. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also, ich bin im Moment auch Inaktiv...schon das zweite mal. WoW packte mich schnell, so schnell wie noch kein anderes Spiel.  Und ja, ich war auch süchtig, Schule, Freunde, Freizeit, Pflichten und alles habe darunter gelitten. Irgendwann hatte ich einen gewissen Punkt erreicht an dem ich merkte, ich habe es übertrienben, und das richtig. Ich spielte abwohl ich eigentlich keine Lsut hatte. Und hei, treibt man Sport wenn man keine Lust hat, oder Zeichnet man wenn man keine Lust hat??? Nein, ich würde es nicht tun ausser wenn ich müsste, und auch dann würde es mir schwer fallen.  Doch bei WoW war das nicht so.. Und ich bin nicht sehr wohlhaben, trozdem habe ich mir die Teuerste HDR-Edition gekauft, eine Stunde gespielt und dann in die Ecke geschmissen, mir war alles einfach Egal. Hauptsache WoW.Nach dem ersten mal Inaktiv gings nich lange und ich war wieder mit dabei. Alle redeten im Ts von WoW, also musste ich auch wider. Es dauerte nicht lange und ich befand mich wider im gleichen Schlamassel. Dann schritten meine Eltern und meine Lehrerin ein - WoW-Verbot. Ich spielte heimlich weiter, die Nächte durch, ging eher ins Bett um zu spielen, doch irgendwann flog das auch auf. Da war es ganz aus. :-)
Und da bemerkte ich, wie viel Zeit ich davor gessesen habe. Mir war nahezu die ganze Zeit langweilig...alles war halt irgendwie doof. Und so...

Doch dann kam eines Tages der Zeitpunkt wo ich wider WoW spielen durfte. Es gab aber klare Vorschriften, Mittwochs 4Stunden und am Wochenende insgesammt 20Stunden. Es mag sich nach viel anhören, doch eigentlich habe ich nicht so das gefühl. Ich spielte meinen Pala, ja, Pala auf 70 und noch ein wenig weiter. Doch dann merkte ich, wie mich das Spiel zu langweilen begann. Anfangs spielte ich nur noch damit gespielt war, doch dann kündigte ich zum zweiten mal mein Account, und naja seit dem bin ich Clean. :-) 


Aber, nu ist mir des öfteren richtig doll langweilig und ich weis nicht was machen, da habe ich mir überlegt wieder mit WoW zu beginnen...eine schwierige Entscheidung. Ich habe mir auch schon Überlegt zB mir Helllgate London anzufangen...aber naja. Es ist mir so langweilig das ich diesen Text hier sogar reinschreibe, ich hoffe ich konnte euch meine Sicht aufzeigen. Ach ne, ich würde lieber sagen meine Situation. Ich weis nicht ob diese Beispiele oder wie man es nennen mag nachvollziebar sind, naja. Ich hoffe es. 

Ich würde mich auf eure Kommentare dazu freuen. :-P 
Schönen Tag noch, Seifenblase.


----------



## Ciliu (16. Oktober 2007)

Ich finde es Klasse das du aufhören "konntest"

Mich persönlich hat "World of Warcraft" auch süchtig gemacht.
Hab es vor 16 Tagen erkannt und kämpfe dagegen,
mir hilft es nichtmal zu sagen ich Spiele nur "abunzu" oder "2 Stunden" -
denn spätestens dann sag ich mir "ah komm noch die Quest"...
Draußen scheint die Sonne, und Reallife hat keine Monatlichen Gebühren,
man kann 5 Mann Instanzen machen und Events starten,
was will man mehr?

Die Berufe gehen weit über 375, es gibt auch viel mehr
die Grafik entspricht der heutigen Technik und man fühlt sich als wenn man
wirklich gerade da steht!

Ich bin Reallife Suchti


edit: Mein Mainchar hatte eine Playedtime von rund 260 Tagen,
       ich habe seit Patch 1.2 (Maraudon Patch) Gespielt.


----------



## homi111 (16. Oktober 2007)

also ich weis net aber ich wierd net süchtig...ich kan spielen und dan auch aufhören wan ich will ohne das ich ein "zwang" verspühre weiter zu zogge klar wen man grad inner ini ist hat man kein bock aufzuhören aber sonst... vllt hab ich glück ich spiel so 1-2 stunden wow am tag manchmal aber auch 2-4 aber nur ganz selten (raid ini ect)...und das nur am wochende (achso kleiner tipp für welche dei "raus" wollen macht eine bescheftigng wie fußball hanbball basketball oder so ein kumpel war süchtig und jetz spielt er net mehr den er muste 3 mal die woche zum fußballtraining und am wochenende zum spiel 
und hat erkannt das wow nicht alles ist ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Kujon (16. Oktober 2007)

hier könnt ihr mal reinschauen - soweit geht die sucht schon...

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...=19527&st=0


----------



## MoeMT384 (16. Oktober 2007)

Das Problem ist (meiner Meinung nach), dass der Begriff "Sucht" so schwer zu definieren ist. 

Ich wohne seit geraumer zeit alleine. Doch meine Mutter sagte schon immer so was wie "du bist aber süchtig nach dem Computer" und ähnliche Sachen.

Ich dagegen bin der Meinung, das ganze im Griff zu haben..... Ich weiß, ich weiß, vielleicht ist das das sicherste Anzeichen dafür, süchtig zu sein, ganz nach dem Ich-verläugne-es-vor-mir-und-vor-anderen-Prinzip. 

Ich denke, Sucht nach Computer(spielen) ist jedesmal individuell zu bestimmen und kann kaum über einen Kamm geschoren werden bei allen Zockern weltweit. 

*befriedigt noch einen Schlag gegen die Politiker machend* Die Politiker haben das auch nicht verstanden, wenn man mal an die ganze Gewaltspiele-Diskussionen denkt. Die Zocker werden nicht automatisch süchtig, wenn sie viel spielen, genausowenig rennt jeder zweite herum und macht Massaker in seiner Schule/Arbeit. Gut, wenn ich versuche, meinen Chef zu sheepen, wirkt das höchstens lächerlich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Was ich sagen will ist einfach: diese Diskussion kann sich ewig im Kreis drehen. 

Zum eigentlichen Thema des TE: Mich fesselt die detailreiche und ausgefeilte Welt des WoW an ebendieses Spiel. Es gibt so viele Möglichkeiten, dort seine Zeit zu verbringen. Gepaart mit einigen Erfolgserlebnissen und voilá: schon ist das "Suchtspiel" geboren.

MfG
Moe


----------



## kaali (16. Oktober 2007)

spiele immernoch wow kann auch eig fast sagen das ich süchtig bin aber irgentwie auch nit, habe normales rl
aber in meiner freizeit spiele ich oft, ich denke wow macht süchtig weil dasganze spiel so komplex aufgebaut ist, es ist viel Größer als andere MMOG und ist für jedes alter interessant. Also ich glaube es ist nicht unbeding wow das jetzt für immer ein süchtig macher ist, auch alle änlichen spiele und auch alle anderen Ego schooter die in nächster zeit oder Jahren kommen werden, werden änlichen folgen haben weil einfach langsahm mal kein Ping pong zwischen zwei balken umhergeschleudert wird, wie in den anfängen.. wow ist nur der anfang wer einmal ein spiel gefunden hat was ständig interessant bleibt der hockt am Pc und bitte wenn ihr so leicht aufhören konntet dann habt ihr euch dazu gezwungen oder hattet keine Lust mehr am spiel wer ständig zuhause am Pc hängt und Chattet und in Jappy zb geht is nicht viel besser erst wenn ihr garkein Pc mehr anmacht dann seid ihr suchtfrei ^^ lol ihr seid doch bekloppt früher hab ich cs gezockt da hat man halt auch ma was länger gespielt nur is einem die lust vergangen bei Wow is es halt was anderes da hat man viele Möglichkeiten seinen  Tag zu verbringen sag ich ma aber wie Gesagt macht euch lieber viel mehr Sorgen um Diablo 3 guckt ma wie lange die scho brauchen und dann sag ich nur... Das ist erst der anfang 

Mache Ausbildung, Skate nebenbei und spiele in etwa 4 Tage die Woche wow nur damit ihr mal die andere Seite  
Betrachtet..

Ps hab nix beachtet so rechschreibmäßig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kaali (16. Oktober 2007)

WOW macht süchtig weil viele erst damit angefangen haben ein Spiel länger zu zocken,
Viele erzählen das sie Vorher ein ganz normales Leben hatten und dann alles Links liegen gellassen haben..
Bei Leuten die sowiesoschon immer am Pc sitzen fällt das Kaum auf aber wenn ein 40 jähriger nurnoch zockt dann kann da doch was nit stimmen, auch wenn man früher ein spiel gezockt hat wie cs, warcraft oder sonstiges dann hat man trotzdem immernoch Lust gehabt was zu unternehmen oder man hatte ma keine Lust mehr so ist das halt wenn man ein SCHLECHTES spiel spielt so is das bei Wow nur teilweise man regt sich zwar bissl auf aber man will oft weiter machen und das so schnell wie möglich man bewundert die 70er (oder 60er) und man weiss man muss weiter machen damit nicht alles so kagge is ^^ und irgentwann kommt dann der Zeitpunkt hmm die Klasse mach garkein spaß...

cya leutz (Süße mädels, alkohol, korekkte leute, Geld, ordnung, selbstbewusstsein, Filme, Endorpfine, adrenalin, Angst, Sonne, Party, Freiheit, Berge, Wälder, Menschheit, Erde, Wasser, Stolz...)


----------



## Crâshbâsh (16. Oktober 2007)

Also ich spiele WoW seit ca. einem 3/4 Jahr und das auch regelmäßig (mit anderen worten auch oft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) aber als süchtig würde ich mich nicht bezeichnen .... den meine festplatte hat schon 2 mal in dieser zeit ihren geist aufgegeben (2mal die gleich den sie lief nach ca 3monaten wieder mit einem wackelkontackt) und in dieser zeit hatte ich keinen Entzugserscheinungen oder der gleichen *stolz sei xD* den wie blizz schon in ihren start tipps sagt ... : man sollte alles in maßen geniesen (sogar World of Warcraft) :>


----------



## MajestyW@r (16. Oktober 2007)

Schreibe dann auch ma meine Geschichte nieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




_Ich habe in der 1 Real mit WoW angefangen, das mit mehreren RL friends.
Später dann haben fast alle von Ihnen aufgehört, alle ausser ich und noch jemand.
Hab dann ca. 1 Jahr lang nichts anderes als WoW im Kopf gehabt, und da ich schon immer sehr Mager war (doch, ich krieg genug Essen zu hause!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) wurde ich untergewichtig. Das war mein erstes problem.
Später dann hörte der letze Friend von mir auch mit WoW auf, und ich war nun alleine.
Keine Freunde mit denen ich über probleme etc. hätte reden können, oder mal in den ausgang gehen...
Ich wurde immer dünner und meine Eltern machten sich schon sorgen!
Als ich in die 2. Real kam, bekammen wir einen neuen Schüler, mit dem hab ich mich sehr gut verstanden etc. er hat mir recht geholfen.
Wir gingen dann wie fast jeden Freitag seit wir zusammen in der Klasse waren zu Party's etc. dort lernte ich ne nette Frau kennen, durch die hörte ich mit WoW auf und fand meine alten Freunde wieder + neue!

Heute bin ca. 185cm gross, recht breit, auf keinen fall zu dünn, und bin im Boxclub.
Ich bin einer der besten in der umgebung!
Nun habe ich wieder mit WoW angefangen, habs aber unter kontrolle! =)
Manchmal kackt es mich sogar an, WoW zu zocken, so langweilig es auch ist, da ich immer an die alte zeit denken muss.

Fazit: Sucht euch ne Frau, durch die kommt ihr von WoW weg! =)_

ps. auch wenns jetzt keine sau interressiert, habs nunmal etz geschrieben und daran wird sich nichts ändern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## powertube (16. Oktober 2007)

sucht ist was ihr draus macht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Glomandir (17. Oktober 2007)

Falsch Toamar... WoW ist nicht die Krankheit... sondern ein Symptom...

Meie Ehe ist besser als viele anderen die ich kenne.. obwohl wir WoW zocken .. oder halt auch anderes machen... 

Schuld am zerbrechen von Familien sind die Familienmitglieder... und nicht das Spiel... wä nicht WoW dagewesen, gäbs ganz viele andere Sachen welche die Leute vrschieben würden...


----------



## Kruaal (17. Oktober 2007)

MajestyW@r: Das Spiel war bei dir, wie bei jedem anderen auch (zB Seifenblase), nur ein Auslöser dafür, das du dich selbst so sehr hast fallen lassen. Das kann dir bei jedem anderen Spiel oder sonst einem Hobby auch passieren. Dein Boxen/Bodybuilding könnte ebenso übertrieben Formen annehmen.

PS.: 





> cya leutz (Süße mädels, alkohol, korekkte leute, Geld, ordnung, selbstbewusstsein, Filme, Endorpfine, adrenalin, Angst, Sonne, Party, Freiheit, Berge, Wälder, Menschheit, Erde, Wasser, Stolz...)


Schule wäre in dieser Aufzählung noch wünschenswert gewesen.


----------



## lukarthas (17. Oktober 2007)

Hallo liebe "Noch"-Suchties,

ich kann einfach nicht verstehen, wie man sich einem SPIEL so hingeben kann!?
Alles was mir an diesem Spiel gefallen hat waren die guten Erfahrungen mit netten Gamern im Chat, die stundenlangen Instanzgänge und natürlich die individuelle Gestaltung des Charackters



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Allein der Gedanke daran, dass schon Millionen von Leuten den Tag über bis zu 18std lang spielen ist erschütternd!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und wenn jemand mir jetzt noch sagen will, dass der andauernde Verzehr von Fast Food und 4std Sport in der Woche ausreichend sind sollte sich gleich n Bett mit Rollen kaufen..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich bin lieber ein Teil der Gesellschaft, als Teil des Spiels..
Wenn Ihr etwas in Eurem Leben erreichen wollt solltet ihr mal an die frische Luft gehn, euch 'n Job + Freunde suchen und endlich anfangen die Euch von "Gott gegebene Zeit" zu nutzen!

In diesem Sinne..
Stop gaming, start reallife 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Muradin2 (17. Oktober 2007)

Mittlerweile spiele ich nicht mehr so oft, da ich ehrlich gesagt, besseres zu tun habe, als 4-5h am Tag zu raiden. Vieleicht bringt der Patch 2.3 ein wenig mehr Motivation mit sich, damit es sich lohnt, weiter zu spielen. Im Moment hab ich kein Bock auf PvP, sowie auf Raids. 
Es gibt für mich einfach nichts mehr, womit es sich lohnt, öfter zu spielen. Im PvP bin ich ne Lusche und Raids nehmen mir zuviel Zeit in Anspruch. Ich denke, ich friere meinen Account ein.


----------



## powertube (17. Oktober 2007)

interessante diskussion, auch wenn man sich irgendwann im kreis dreht. 
ich für meinen teil kann sagen, dass es sicherlich genug leute gibt, die kein gefestigtes soziales umfeld oder sonstiges potenzial haben, sich der sucht "hinzugeben" 
ich für meinen teil kann mich glücklich schätzen, dass rl für mich immer noch an erster stelle steht, d.h. studium, pumpen, freundin & freunde, feiern, saufen usw. 
da bleibt natürlich verhältnismäßig wenig zeit für wow, was letztendlich bedeutet, dass ich nicht die möglichkeit habe so viel zu erreichen wie die dauerzocker und mich wahrschl. gerade deshalb hin & wieder von diesen anmachen lassen muss.

schweres los hab ich gezogen...


----------



## Klyd (28. Dezember 2010)

Also mir ist bewusst, dass ich hier einen uralten Beitrag ausgrabe. Ich finde aber, dass gerade das Thema Sucht im Bereich Online-Spiele nach wie vor vernachlässigt wird. Einige Beiträge hier haben mich schon etwas verwundert, da darin davon ausgegangen wird, dass die Leute die von ihrer WoW-Sucht berichten, das Spiel nur schlecht machen wollen.
Ich habe selbst sehr leidvolle Erfahrungen mit WoW gemacht und auch aus diesem Antrieb heraus die Notwendigkeit gesehen, Angehörige und Familie überhaupt erst mal aufzuklären, was es mit diesem ganzen Thema überhaupt auf sich hat.

Aus diesem Grunde habe ich meine Erfahrungen in einem Buch niedergeschrieben und - wie ich denke - damit auch zu einem großen Teil verarbeiten können. Ich habe erkannt, dass viele Angehörige und Bekannte einfach rat- und hilflos daneben stehen, weil sie sich mit dem Thema gar nicht auskennen und den Betroffenen deswegen nicht verstehen können.

Jeder Außenstehende, der sich für das Thema interessiert ist herzlich eingeladen, sich meine Erfahrungen durch zu lesen und sich selbst ein Bild zu machen. Ich richte mich mit dem Buch ausdrücklich NICHT an Spieler selbst. Die wissen i.d.R. "was abgeht". Eine Rezension zu meinem Buch findet ihr hier: Rezension 


Die Reaktionen, die ich bekommen habe, haben mich sehr überrascht, da dies mein erstes Buch ist und ich mir dachte, es gibt so viele Bücher, wem fällt dieses schon auf. Es würde mich sehr freuen, wenn ich mit meinen Erfahrungen dem Einen oder 

Anderen helfen kann und für mich persönlich steht fest: WoW kann eine Sucht auslösen. Ob jemand süchtig wird, hängt natürlich auch zu einem großen Teil von seiner/ihrer Einstellung und Empfänglichkeit für solche Reize ab. Pauschal aber zu sagen, dass WoW nicht gefährlich *sein kann* halte ich für untertrieben und falsch.

Mit bestem Gruß
Pierre


----------



## ensy (30. Dezember 2010)

Ich spiele seit 10 Jahren Onlinegames angefangen mit CS und erstes MMO war Star Wars Galaxys ich war damals begeistert von dem Universum wo 100'te Mitspieler sind. Durch Star Wars Galaxies habe ich zu verdanken das ich in Englisch um 2 Noten verbessert habe in der Schule, denn das Spiel ist 100% auf Englisch und man war gezwungen Englisch zu lernen. Auch Heute denke ich an die schöne 3 Jahre Star Wars Galaxies was ich erlebt habe und was ich gelernt habe. 
Im Jahr 2004 war ich der Glückliche der Closed Beta von World of Warcraft spielen durfte, ich fand das Spiel nach paar Stunden scheisse mir war alles unbekannt. Damit ich die Plätze nicht wegnehme von anderen Tester habe ich den Account zwischen 3 nette Menschen aus dem Internet aufgeteilt Sie waren mir sehr dankbar und mich hat es gefreut jemanden die Möglichkeit zu geben.
Beim Releas von WoW waren alle aus dem Häuschen und nach 2 wochen nach Releas habe ich es ausprobiert, es war von Spielgefühl was anderes als Star Wars Galaxies oder EQ2 man wurde belohnt durch Quests was damals überhaupt nicht gab da hieß der Grundsatz "Grinden geht über alles". Ich konnte meinen Bruder für das Spiel begeistern, jetzt 6 Jahre später und durch mehrere Monate Pausen habe ich und mein Bruder entschieden WoW seit Cata Releas für immer zu verbannen.
Süchtig waren wir nie, ich habe trotzdem meine Ausbildung mit BESTNOTEN beendet und mein Bruder hat eigenes Haus und eigene Familie in der Zeit aufgebaut und alles neben WoW. Ich habe aber mitbekommen wie MMO die Menschen zerstören kann und ganze Familie zerstören kann!!! 
Wärend eines Raids gab es im TS einen Riesen aufschrei von einer Frau "Hör auf mit dem behinderten Spiel du Süchtiger du spielst nur noch" der Raidmember war aufeinmal offline und 2 Tage später war er wieder Aktiv im Raid da fragte man nach was bei Ihm los sei. Er verriet uns das er nun bei seinen Kumpel sei und von seiner Frau scheiden liese damit er in ruhe WoW spielen kann, traurigerweise Leiden drunter noch 2 Kinder.
Auch Menschen wo 16 Stunden täglich Online waren habe ich erlebt, aber auch schöne Momente wie ein Heiratsantrag im Raid durch TS. Es war ein Versprechen von einem guten Freund von mir wo ein Versprechen gab "Wen der Boss down geht dan Heirate ich meine Süsse" (Sie war auch im Raid). Alle meinten nur er hätte es nur so gesagt, aber 9 Monate später gab es eine Heirat und auch Heute sind die noch verheiratet (Dicken gruss an HORNY!!!).

Ja das macht mir die MMO's aus, MMO ist eins meiner Hobby's wo die Menschen zusammenführt und dadurch auch echte Freundschaften entstehen lassen. Ich bin lieber 2-3 Stunden in einer MMO Welt als in einem Keller und bastelle an Eisbahnen, jedem das eine heisst es hierbei :-). An alle die von WoW auch wegkammen, verkauft euren Account auch wen es um so mehr wehtut die arbeit wegzuschmeissen. So habt Ihr einbisschen Geld eingesackt und kommt nicht auf die Idee den Account wieder zu Aktevieren!!!


----------



## Afroigel (2. Februar 2011)

Bei einem Spiel von Sucht zu sprechen ist eine Ohrfeige für alle Süchtigen die ein wirklich ernsthaftes (Sucht) Problem haben. ( Alkohol, Drogen, Medikamente, Nikotin ) 

So ein Unsinn, ehrlich. Ich war einige Zeit in der Suchttherapie beschäftigt und dort müssen ganz andere Probleme bewältigt werden wie von einem Spiel loszukommen. Ich habe bis heuer nichts von einem WoW-Delirium gehört oder gelesen. Hier kommen sich manchen wichtiger vor als sie sind, bei allem Respekt. Vor allem dem Respekt gegenüber denjenigen, kranken Menschen die von einer wirklichen Sucht wegkommen müssen sollte man haben. 

An allen Ecken und Enden wird der scheiss Alkohol akzeptiert und toleriert, weil, er gehört zu "unserem Kulturkreis"..... selten so eine verlogene und verheuchelte Gesellschaft wie heute gesehen. 

Beziehungskrisen werden heran gezogen, sicherlich, eine Trennung und Scheidung lag nur an einem Spiel, für wie blöd haltet ihr Eure Mitmenschen eigentlich, da lagen mit Sicherheit ebenso andere Faktoren zu Grunde. 

Wie-wann-wie-lange jemand seinem Hobby frönt ist doch völlig uninteressant und geht doch niemanden was an. Aber in Zeiten des Internet muss ja jeder über jeden richten und wehe er oder sie passt nicht in den "Stream"! Alle verzapfen einen Stuss, inkl. mir und machen noch normal denkende Menschen völlig kirre im Kopf. 

Langeweile? Übersättigung mit allem? 

Die Zeiten ändern sich, die Hobbies ändern sich. Früher hat man monatelang Modelleisenbahnen zusammengebaut und Fachzeitschriften gelesen, heute bauen sich manche halt Chars - so what !

...und Saufen am Wochenende ist gut, aber 10 Stunden Games zocken bad ! Ach so...ok.....

Den Vogel schiesst noch der obige "Autor" ab, der auch noch Werbung für sein Buch hier veröffentlicht. 

Man kann ja jederzeit mit seinen Leuten reden, wenn man merkt er/sie beschäftigt sich nur noch mit einem Spiel, aber nochmal, mit "Sucht" hat das nun wirklich gar nichts zu tun. ( Das werden natürlich alle sofort bestreiten, die mit der Behandlung dieser "Sucht" Geld verdienen, klar ) 

Jee oh jee, was für Zeiten........


----------



## Minatrix (3. Februar 2011)

Afroigel schrieb:


> Bei einem Spiel von Sucht zu sprechen ist eine Ohrfeige für alle Süchtigen die ein wirklich ernsthaftes (Sucht) Problem haben. ( Alkohol, Drogen, Medikamente, Nikotin )
> 
> So ein Unsinn, ehrlich. Ich war einige Zeit in der Suchttherapie beschäftigt und dort müssen ganz andere Probleme bewältigt werden wie von einem Spiel loszukommen. Ich habe bis heuer nichts von einem WoW-Delirium gehört oder gelesen. Hier kommen sich manchen wichtiger vor als sie sind, bei allem Respekt. Vor allem dem Respekt gegenüber denjenigen, kranken Menschen die von einer wirklichen Sucht wegkommen müssen sollte man haben.




o.O

Öhm, also, dann sind also nur die Menschen süchtig und krank deren Entzugserscheinungen auf ein Gift zurück zu führen sind? Was ist mit den psychologischen Aspekten? Der Körper ist nach etwa 3 Tagen entgiftet, es gibt Leute die danach "geheilt" sind, andere, werden es nie > trockene Alkoholiker, es gibt einige die nie wieder auch nur ein Tröpfchen Alk haben dürfen weil sie sonst sofort wieder "drauf" sind, andere können, sobald die zugrunde liegende Problematik beseitigt ist, wieder ihr Bierchen schlürfen! Anderes Beispiel, Raucher - der eine hört auf, nach drei-fünf Tagen ist alles vorbei, der andere wird sein Leben lang Probleme mit dem "verlangen" haben nicht dauerhaft, aber in gewissen Situationen.
Also bitte, wenn du doch vom Fach bist, wie kannst du da behaupten es gäbe nur substanzgebundene Süchte? Gerade dir müsste doch klar sein das die meisten Süchtigen "ihre Sucht" als Symptom ausgebildet haben, ich persönlich zähle übrigens auch zb exzessiv Sportler dazu... 
Ich versteh ja dein Problem, auch die Einschätzung einiger derer die behaupten von so einer Sucht beeinträchtigt zu sein, ABER ich denke du hast ein Problem mit dem Wort "Sucht" und nicht mit dem Krankheitsbild das einfach agnz klar und erwiesen vorhanden ist. Ob man es jetzt wie der Volksmund "Sucht" oder lieber "Impulskontrollstörung" oder wie das alles noch genannt wird, bezeichnen will, ist doch irrelevant und gibt keinem das Recht zu behaupten diese Problematik würde nicht bestehen, bei allem Respekt!

Beiträge wie deiner die mit Halbwissen glänzen fördern nur die Ignoranz der Gesellschaft die du so sehr hasst... schade drum.

Nichts für ungut, aber bevor man solch emotionsgeladene Posts verfasst, sollte man mal tief durchatmen 

LG Mina die ihr Geld nicht "damit" verdient...


----------



## Peloquin (3. Februar 2011)

Hi,

also ich hab schon mehrmals aufgehört und wieder angefangen. Aber ich muss sagen ich vermisse das Spiel jetzt seid 3 Wochen wirklich nicht mehr. Ich hatte vorher nie das Problem das ich mir die Frage stellen mußte, was machst Du da eigentlich oder warum logst du dich überhaupt ein. Aber diesmal ist es irgendwie ganz anders. Ich log mich dann mal ein, weil ich den Account auf ebay verkaufen will, aber so nach einer Minute  denk ich mir äh ist doch nicht dein Problem was da noch im Briefkasten ist. Soll sich der Käufer drumm kümmern und außerdem warum biste nicht draußen wolltest doch noch ne Runde in die Stadt. Also Rechner wieder aus und wieder Kopfschüttel. Ich denke mal das sind die Reflexreaktionen die man als Süchtiger hat nochmal eben rein, aber irgendwie bleib ich nie länger als 3 Minuten on, weil ich einfach keinen Sinn mehr in dem Spiel sehe.

Die Luft ist für mich defintiv raus, auch innerhalb der Community gibts nur ganz wenig Leute mit denen man mal was machen konnte ohne die online Kiddysprache lol l2p rofl noob kacknoob bla bla bla Boonekin lolololo erleben zu müssen.

WoW ist für mich jetzt mehr und mehr dank Cataclysm zu einem Haufen von Leuten geworden, indem 90 % meinen Progaming = Viel Spielen und dann spieltechnisch nix auf die Reihe bekommen. Und ich seh mich einfach nicht mehr als Aufseher in einer Behinderteneinrichtung mit Töpferwerkstatt wo ich Dieter und Helmut mit Boxerhelmen davon abhalten muss gegen die Wände zu laufen.

Für den Süchtigen ist WoW natürlich weiterhin ganz großes Kino und man muss die Bosse erarbeiten.........aber ich geb mir nicht mehr die Mühe mich da mit Schwachmaten hinzusetzen und denen das Einmaleins von WoW beizubringen. Und ohne die Comunity als Repräsentant von WoW ist WoW einfach Einheitsbrei, wie die anderen Onlinerollenspiele auch.

Gruß

Peloquin


----------



## Neritia (3. Februar 2011)

Minatrix schrieb:


> Also bitte, wenn du doch vom Fach bist, wie kannst du da behaupten es gäbe nur substanzgebundene Süchte? Gerade dir müsste doch klar sein das die meisten Süchtigen "ihre Sucht" als Symptom ausgebildet haben, ich persönlich zähle übrigens auch zb exzessiv Sportler dazu...
> Ich versteh ja dein Problem, auch die Einschätzung einiger derer die behaupten von so einer Sucht beeinträchtigt zu sein, ABER ich denke du hast ein Problem mit dem Wort "Sucht" und nicht mit dem Krankheitsbild das einfach agnz klar und erwiesen vorhanden ist. Ob man es jetzt wie der Volksmund "Sucht" oder lieber "Impulskontrollstörung" oder wie das alles noch genannt wird, bezeichnen will, ist doch irrelevant und gibt keinem das Recht zu behaupten diese Problematik würde nicht bestehen, bei allem Respekt!



Danke für diesen Beitrag  ich musste fast ein wenig lachen als ich den von Afroigel gelesen habe, sorry aber ist so. Wobei es doch traurig ist, dass es eben noch immer solche gibt
die meinen "Spielsucht" wäre keine sucht, grund: der körper wird nicht "vergiftet". manchmal frage ich mich, ob man das wirklich glaubt was man da sagt oO.


"Wie-wann-wie-lange jemand seinem Hobby frönt ist doch völlig uninteressant" (afroigel) ich lass das mal so im raum stehen :/ 
klar ist es uninteressant, nur hast du schon mal mit wirklich richtig spielsüchtigen zu tun gehabt? i don't think so, sonst würdest du so etwas nicht sagen, das verhalten, dass diese personen an den tag legen ist mal ganz u gar ned einem hobby gleich. 

"Beziehungskrisen werden heran gezogen, sicherlich, eine Trennung und Scheidung lag nur an einem Spiel, für wie blöd haltet ihr Eure Mitmenschen eigentlich, da lagen mit Sicherheit ebenso andere Faktoren zu Grunde. " (afroigel) und du scheinst ein ziemliches vertrauen in deine mitmenschen zu haben oO. Schon mal mit Leuten gesprochen die sich wegen einem spiel getrennt haben? das ziemlich verrückt...

"...und Saufen am Wochenende ist gut, aber 10 Stunden Games zocken bad ! Ach so...ok....." (afroigel) 

 würde ich auch ned sagen, ab und an am wochendende einen saufen zu gehen ist doch in ordnung oO, wenns regelmäßig wird (also ned nur wochenende) wirds bedenklich, es gibt aber da genauere definitionen, die meiner meinung nach aber auch überarbeitet gehören, weil nur weil ich jeden tag am abend ein bier trinke bin ich, meiner meinung nach, ned süchtig. aber jeden tag 10 stunden zocken empfinde ich wirklich als ziemlich übel, aber du vergleichst grad äpfel mit birnen, 

du gehst einmal in der woche (nehmen wir einen stink normalen samstag abend her) für 5-6 stunden einen trinken (vlt auch länger), mit freunden, unterhälst dich trinkst etwas alkoholisches .... da wird sich auch glaub ich kein "suchtforscher" aufregen oder dich als süchtig bezeichnen oO.

anderer fakt: du zockst 10 stunden am tag (=70 stunden in der woche) du arbeitest jeden tag 8 stunden (= 18 stunden am tag haste noch wieviele für schlafen und anderes zeugs? 6 stunden) so und was sollte man in den 6 stunden alles erledigen: pennen, soziale kontakte pflegen, ordnung schaffen (mehr oder weniger XD) etc. ... also bei mir würd sich das ned ausgehen ich brauch 6-7 stunden schlaf, oder mehr zeit um etwas anderes zu unternehmen.
es spricht keiner von sucht wenn man 10 stunden in der woche zockt ( wobei hier halt eben keine genauen vergleichswerte vorliegen)...da dramatisieren sicher einige etwas, aber wenn du 10 stunden am tag zockst und dich von dem ned lösen kann/darf man schon von sucht sprechen, denn wie andere drogen auch arbeiten spiele "über" hormonen und so zeugs wie alles in unserem körper von diesen lästigen dingern beeinflusst wird. 

auch ich verdiene daran ned mein geld.


lg

neri


----------



## empIree (6. Februar 2011)

Es gibt keine süchtigen, zumindest nicht in WoW! WoW ist nur reiner Zeitvertreib... die ganzen arbeitslosen aus meinen alten Gilden haben nur Tag und Nacht gespielt weil Sie ja sonst nichts zu tun hatten. Mit zwanzig Jahren geht man ja auch nicht zum Arbeitsamt oder
kümmert sich sonst wie... da geht man Farmen und schafft ordentlich was! Und abends scheißt man dann den Rest der Gilde an die von der Arbeit kommen und leider noch keine Raid Pots gefarmt haben... Ich kenne niemanden der süchtig ist, sowas gibt es bestimmt nicht!


----------



## Tori (7. Februar 2011)

ja es ist eine such... Wie man davon wegkomt ? Deinstalieren... man muss 4h instalation in kauf nehmen um rückfällig zu werden danach einen tag spielen und anstelle vom ausloggen deinstalieren
irgendwann hat man keine lust mehr die ganze instalation durchzufüren...

Aber wieso soll man etwas aufhören wenns einem Spass macht ? Leider macht WoW den meisten Leuten keinen Spass mehr ich behaubte viele Spielen nur noch wegen Ihren ingamebekanntschaften...

Mir hats auch keinen Spass mehr gemacht und jetz spiel ich Rift und hab wieder voll Fun... (Sorry das ich wieder was von Rift schreibe irgendwann bekomm ich Forenbann fürs erwänen dieses Spiels)


----------



## Konov (7. Februar 2011)

Afroigel schrieb:


> Bei einem Spiel von Sucht zu sprechen ist eine Ohrfeige für alle Süchtigen die ein wirklich ernsthaftes (Sucht) Problem haben. ( Alkohol, Drogen, Medikamente, Nikotin )
> 
> So ein Unsinn, ehrlich. Ich war einige Zeit in der Suchttherapie beschäftigt und dort müssen ganz andere Probleme bewältigt werden wie von einem Spiel loszukommen. Ich habe bis heuer nichts von einem WoW-Delirium gehört oder gelesen. Hier kommen sich manchen wichtiger vor als sie sind, bei allem Respekt. Vor allem dem Respekt gegenüber denjenigen, kranken Menschen die von einer wirklichen Sucht wegkommen müssen sollte man haben.
> [...]



Da muss ich dir widersprechen.
Deinen Beruf oder deine Erfahrungen mit Suchterkrankungen in allen Ehren, aber Computerspielsucht ist allgegenwärtig und sollte nicht als Schwachsinn abgetan werden.

Vorallem der Vergleich zu Alkohol- und Drogenabhängigen ist durchaus legitim - wenn gleich man natürlich bei der Tiefe bzw. Relevanz einer Erkrankung differenzieren muss.
Aber nur weil jemand körperlich durch unterschiedlichsten Drogenkonsum völlig am Ende ist, bzw. sein Leben völlig aus der Bahn geraten ist, bedeutet das NICHT gleichzeitig, dass Computerspielsucht Blödsinn ist.

Das eine schließt das andere nicht aus. Beides existiert parallel nebeneinander und beides bedarf IMO einer professionellen Behandlung. Vorallem wird sich ein Drogensüchtiger wohl kaum an die Stirn fassen und sich fragen, was das soll, wenn er einen Artikel über WoW-Sucht liest. Er hat beileibe andere Probleme. Ich glaube du hast in diesem Fall aus falscher Motivation heraus Partei ergriffen. Weiterhin finde ich es ein wenig anmaßend mehreren Usern hier Wichtigtuerei zu unterstellen, wo du doch die Situation kaum wirst beurteilen können. (wie jeder andere hier übrigens auch)

Zum Thema WoW bzw. Computerspielsucht sei aus eigener Erfahrung gesagt, dass es immer auf die Verhältnisse ankommt. Sollte jemand nur spielen und nichts anderes mehr tun, keinerlei RL Kontakte haben und auch alle anderen wichtigen Lebensinhalte völlig links liegen lassen, DANN kann man ganz gewiss von einem Grad von Sucht ausgehen. Wie hochgradig die Suchterkrankung dann ist, muss natürlich im Einzelfall differenziert betrachtet werden.

Jeder der nur 4-5 Stunden die Woche zockt und sonst noch viele RL Freunde, einen Job und keinen verwahrlosten Haushalt hat, den kann man dann getrost als nicht süchtig bezeichnen. Eine Sucht schließt IMO immer mit ein, dass andere Lebensinhalte in hohem Maße vernachlässigt werden. Das kann Haushalt, Haustier, Freunde, Job, Schule oder sonstige soziale Aktivitäten sein. Es gibt sicherlich keinen genauen Punkt ab wieviel Stunden Spielen in der Woche in Relation zu anderen Aktivitäten jemand als "süchtig" gilt. Das Verhältnis ist bei jeder Einzelperson differenziert zu betrachten, da gibt es keine allgemeine Formel für.


----------



## Doofkatze (7. Februar 2011)

Ist man süchtig, wenn einen das Spiel nicht mehr hundertprozentig interessiert, einiges sogar stört, einige Charaktere gar nicht so gern mag, aber trotzdem spielt, weil man mit anderen Bekannten im TS sein kann, die man mag und mit denen es Spaß macht, zu spielen?


----------



## Konov (7. Februar 2011)

Aranamun schrieb:


> Ist man süchtig, wenn einen das Spiel nicht mehr hundertprozentig interessiert, einiges sogar stört, einige Charaktere gar nicht so gern mag, aber trotzdem spielt, weil man mit anderen Bekannten im TS sein kann, die man mag und mit denen es Spaß macht, zu spielen?



Wenn man dabei einen exorbitanten Zwang verspürt, nur um des Spielens willen, dann würde ich sagen ja.
Wenn man allerdings im Vordergrund tatsächlich nur den verbalen TS-Kontakt zu anderen Menschen sieht, und außer in einer Hauptstadt rumstehen sowieso nicht richtig "spielt", dann würde ich eher zu nein tendieren.
Natürlich kann IMO in beiden Fällen die Abhängigkeit vom angebotenen System nicht verleugnet werden.

Man könnte z.B. auch Handynummern tauschen, und so kommunizieren. Oder eben NUR TS verwenden und das Spiel ausmachen, bzw. das Abo kündigen. Ist das für die betroffene Person nicht möglich, würde ich u.U. eine *geringfügige *Suchterkrankung diagnostizieren.


----------



## Tünnemann72 (13. Februar 2011)

Synth schrieb:


> Irgendwie klingt das Wort Sucht in Bezug auf WoW bescheuert. Bekommt der Spieler krämpfe wenn er nicht spielt? Oder gibt es andere Symptome in bezug auf den Entzug der Sucht? Sicherlich nicht...ist ja nun auch keine Droge in dem Sinne...und direkter Finanzieller Schaden wie bei Profi Zockern a´la Poker oder Roulette entsteht nun auch nicht in dem großen Ausmaß das man Haus und Hof verspielt...
> 
> ich würde es kurz und knapp als Fanatismus bezeichnen...WoW über alles oder wie oder was? Es gibt viele Leute die ihr Hobby recht fanatisch betreiben...und jede erdenkliche Freizeit und erspartes investieren. Oder kaum kontakt zu anders gesinnten haben.



Der Begriff "Sucht" im Zusammenhang mit WoW ist durch die Medien erzeugt worden ... wirklich existent ist er aufgrund fehlender Sympthome, wie du ja festgestellt hast, nicht.


----------



## WilliWinzig (13. Februar 2011)

GZ Tünnemann72 zum Leichenschänden.

Schön das du diesen uralt schimmel thread wieder ausgebuddelt hast.
Leider hast du dir nicht die mühe gemacht vorher ein wenig im thread zu lesen.
Wichtig ist nur was total sinniges zu schreiben. Leider hat du vergessen noch weitere 3 fullqoutes zu posten.

Lies dir mal den Post von Meister Obolum #10 Seite 1 durch.

Nur für den fall, das du 3 zusammenhängende sätze auch lesen kannst.
Du zählst sicher zu den Leuten die laut aufschreien wenn man die Probleme ihres "Hobby" anspricht.

Deine Aussage ist einfach Sch... falsch.


----------



## Schrottinator (13. Februar 2011)

Eigentlich hören die beiden Nekromanten auf die Namen Klyd und Afroigel...


----------



## jony23 (16. Februar 2011)

Also ich komm auch nicht von WOW weg - würde es gerne ... meine Mutter hat mich in eine Beratungsstelle geschleppt, dort wurde ihr ein Selbsthilfe-Ratgeber empfohlen "Computerspielsucht Therapie" von einem LULU (????) Verlag ... hat das wer von Euch schon gelesen? Ist das gut?

Jony


----------



## Grober (18. Februar 2011)

Hallo zusammen!

Möchte jetzt auch mal meinen Senf zu dem Thema geben.

WoW macht nicht mehr süchtig wie alle anderen Spiele auch. Es kommt drauf an was man selber daraus macht.
Ich habe selbst knapp 5 Jahre aktiv gespielt und muss sagen, dass ich oft selbst nicht mehr wusste was ich da eigentlich mache.
In den 5 Jahren habe ich viele Leute kennen gelernt. Und 80% dieser Leute waren jeden Tag mind. 6 Stunden on. Süchtig oder nicht?
Diese Frage habe ich mir oft gestellt. Und ich finde ja...inklusive mir. Von der Zeit in der ich WoW gespielt habe, gingen sicherlich 50% mit sinnlosen rumgedaddel drauf.
Als ich 85 war, hing ich spielete ich meist nur 1-2 Stunden pro Tag. Davon hing ich 80 min. in OG vor der Bank ab. War nebenbei im Internet surfen usw.

Ich denke man hat einfach angst, dass etwas ohne einen selbst passiert.

Ich habe schon 7 Monate vor Cata aufgehört und es mir jetzt nur mal angesehen. Aber es ist nichts anders geworden. 
In meinen Augen immer das gleiche.

Und diese 7 Monate ohne WoW haben mir auch gezeigt, dass ich jetzt auch nicht wieder rückfällig werde. 


Was man daraus macht liegt an jeden selber.

Denkt einfach mal darüber nach, was ihr so in wow macht.


Grober


----------



## Konov (18. Februar 2011)

jony23 schrieb:


> Also ich komm auch nicht von WOW weg - würde es gerne ... meine Mutter hat mich in eine Beratungsstelle geschleppt, dort wurde ihr ein Selbsthilfe-Ratgeber empfohlen "Computerspielsucht Therapie" von einem LULU (????) Verlag ... hat das wer von Euch schon gelesen? Ist das gut?
> 
> Jony



Google hilft:

Hier klicken


----------



## Kontinuum (21. Februar 2011)

Tünnemann72 schrieb:


> Der Begriff "Sucht" im Zusammenhang mit WoW ist durch die Medien erzeugt worden ... wirklich existent ist er aufgrund fehlender Sympthome, wie du ja festgestellt hast, nicht.



Tut mir leid, aber hierbei handelt es sich um eine Aussage die schlicht und ergreifend falsch ist; Die Diagnose kommt von wissenschaftlicher bzw. psychologischer Seite. (Dass das ganze von den Medien breitgetreten wurde ist eine andere Sache), aber Computersucht (Spielsucht) ist eine anerkannte Krankheit; Die psychischen Symptome überschneiden sich weitreichend mit denen anderer Suchterkrankungen, genauso die Therapie. (Punkt). Ich hab auch keine Ahnung wie du auf deine These kommst, Argumente, Belege kannst du ja anscheinend nicht aufweisen...

Nur mal als Beispiel: Ich könnte auch einfach behaupten, dass die Sucht nach Metamphetaminen (Crystal Meth) durch die Medien erzeugt worden ist und nicht wirklich existent ist. Stimmt auch nicht...


----------

